# NBA Playoff Game 5, Pacers at Nets 5.2.06



## Real

<CENTER>*Round 1, Game 5* 










*#6 Indiana Pacers @ New Jersey Nets*
*Series Tied 2-2*
*Tuesday May 2nd, 2006, Continental Airlines Arena, East Rutherford, NJ*
*7:00 PM, EST*
*TV Coverage: MY9, NBATV*
*Radio Coverage: WBBR*

*Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><tr align=middle><TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Anthony Johnson*</TD><TD>*Stephen Jackson*</TD><TD>*Jeff Foster*</TD><TD>*Peja Stojakovic*</TD><TD>*Jermaine O'Neal*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>12.0</TD><TD>18.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>12.0</TD><TD>15.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>9.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD>
<TD></TD><TD></TD>
<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Fred Jones*</TD><TD>*Austin Croshere*</TD><TD>*Sarunas Jasikevicius*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>15.0</TD><TD>9.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Jason Kidd*</TD><TD>*Vince Carter*</TD><TD>*Nenad Krstic*</TD><TD>*Richard Jefferson*</TD><TD>*Jason Collins*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>31.0</TD><TD>22.0</TD><TD>19.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>13.0</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD>
<TD></TD><TD></TD>
<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Clifford Robinson*</TD><TD>*Jacque Vaughn*</TD><TD>*Lamond Murray*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>7.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Series History*
*Game 1 Indiana 90, New Jersey 88*
*Game 2 New Jersey 90, Indiana 75*
*Game 3, Indiana 107, New Jersey 95 *
*Game 4, New Jersey 97, Indiana 88*

*</CENTER>*


----------



## fruitcake

you should update the stats.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Lets go Nets! Time to defend home court :clap:


----------



## jarkid

i say again, we will win this one.


----------



## Real

fruitcake said:


> you should update the stats.


It will be in the next few hours, as soon as the playoff stats are updated fully.


----------



## Phenom Z28

The single biggest game of the series, part III.


----------



## Treeman

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> The single biggest game of the series, part III.


haha, every game is a big game for the nets...it's kind of funny because when we lost game 1 people were like GAME 2 is THE game. and then when we lost game 3 people are like No, GAME 4 IS A MUST WIN. Now this game is a MUST WIN too...hahah


----------



## mjm1

Net2 you forgot to put NBA officials under the Key Reserve category for Indiana. I mean, they must have come up with at least 9 points for the pacers in the 4th quarter alone.


----------



## Omega

we gotta win this at home. cmon nets. play like i know you can


----------



## thacarter

I said a 3 game winning streak is in the makings and it started today...Nets to win by 20+ points on tuesday,i called it here first


----------



## ByeByeKMart

I disagree.. this is not a MUST win game. We can still win 2 in a row. Game 4 has been the only MUST win game in the series so far.


----------



## HB

ByeByeKMart said:


> I disagree.. this is not a MUST win game. We can still win 2 in a row. Game 4 has been the only MUST win game in the series so far.


It is a MUST win game. 3-2 is always better than 2-3. You dont want to put yourself in a position where all the pressure is on the team. They go 3-2 and Indy is the one fighting for their lives. They MUST take care of business on tuesday


----------



## HB

mjm1 said:


> Net2 you forgot to put NBA officials under the Key Reserve category for Indiana. I mean, they must have come up with at least 9 points for the pacers in the 4th quarter alone.


LMAO, good one mjm1


----------



## miki

Nets will win.Big four are going to be huge.Go Nets.


----------



## VCFSO2000

I can't statistically back up the following statement,but it seems like Vince,throughout his career, has had trouble following a great performance with another in the playoffs.

I hope he breaks that trend for a pivotal game 5.


----------



## Air Fly

VCFSO2000 said:


> I can't statistically back up the following statement,but it seems like Vince,throughout his career, has had trouble following a great performance with another in the playoffs.
> 
> I hope he breaks that trend for a pivotal game 5.


freakin vc fan, you enjoying the games?


----------



## VCFSO2000

Air Fly said:


> freakin vc fan, you enjoying the games?


You have no idea. I can't thank you enough.


----------



## reganomics813

ByeByeKMart said:


> I disagree.. this is not a MUST win game. We can still win 2 in a row. Game 4 has been the only MUST win game in the series so far.


No way, we've got them reeling and now we have to land a haymaker. We regained the momentum after this game and we need to ride it to another W on tues and crush Indy's hopes. Ontop of that we need to win out so our guys can get as much rest as possible for the next round.


----------



## Air Fly

VCFSO2000 said:


> You have no idea. I can't thank you enough.


 :biggrin: :banana: 

We need another 9-15 shooting from Vince to win this game and solid games from both RJ and Krstic.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Nets have fooled around enough already. Let's get this series over w/ so they can get some rest. 2 games. 2 wins. Let's go Nets.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

I don't want to speak too soon, but it appeared that Jason figured AJ out. AJ still scored, but for the most part Jason played terrific defense on him. This must continue in order for us to win Tuesday.


----------



## Dooch

I have a feeling that if we are to win this game, then we are going to come away with the series. We need to play productive basketball, and play stellar defense like Game 4. We have to improve on our perimeter defense (Austin Croshere) and paint defense (Jermaine O' Neal). 

Lets show the Pacers how to play basketball. Come out strong Nets and finish strong. Make the Garden State proud. :clap:


----------



## jarkid

*[strike] killa kadafi191 is very upset now, because his team **Pacers** lost, so his reaction is very similar with Carter15Nets, just hide himself, lol. [/strike]*

*No need for that. *


----------



## GM3

GrandKenyon6 said:


> I don't want to speak too soon, but it appeared that Jason figured AJ out. AJ still scored, but for the most part Jason played terrific defense on him. This must continue in order for us to win Tuesday.


Johnson complained after every foul call, got a T and his mid ranger jumper wasn't money anymore although he still made some. Kidd got into his head with some tough D.


----------



## killa kadafi191

jarkid said:


> *killa kadafi191 is very upset now, because his team Pacers lost, so his reaction is very similar with Carter15Nets, just hide himself, lol.*


 

naw [strike] bytch [/strike] i was gone all yesterday due to having a life. every other sat. i volunteer for boys and girls club to help ref baseball games or basketball games for kids and teenagers so every other sat u will not see me on here. 


i didn't even watch the game but u so worried about me [strike] bytch how bout u do something other than jack off to pictures of j kidd. [/strike]


[strike] so pllllllllllease get off my dyck [/strike]


----------



## ByeByeKMart

its a best 2/3 series now.

I expect the pacers to play btter and to defend the elbow isolation/pick and pop better. 

Its going ot be a dogfight... if Nets win they win the series. If Pacers win they probably win the series.

So Pacers are going to be more desperate, should be a fun game. Sucks that the series has to be 2/3 though, since its easier to win 4/7 as the better team than a 2/3


----------



## VCFSO2000

killa kadafi191 said:


> naw [strike] bytch [/strike] i was gone all yesterday due to having a life. every other sat. i volunteer for boys and girls club to help ref baseball games or basketball games for kids and teenagers so every other sat u will not see me on here.
> 
> 
> i didn't even watch the game but u so worried about me [strike] bytch how bout u do something other than jack off to pictures of j kidd. [/strike]
> 
> 
> [strike] so pllllllllllease get off my dyck [/strike]


Just ignore those type of comments Killa,people think you're a hater but that's not your problem.

Your arguments,whether positive or negative,actually make sense.


----------



## killa kadafi191

VCFSO2000 said:


> Just ignore those type of comments Killa,people think you're a hater but that's not your problem.
> 
> Your arguments,whether positive or negative,actually make sense.



naw thanks man that's cool.


but i don't care if they gotta ban me they can do it. if it will make the board peaceful cool.

i thought jarkid was done after krstic all star said squash it but he still talking and has nothing to do with the topic.

but it's cool he just mad cause i don't feel the same way he feels about players or because i feel kg is a good fit for the nets.

it's cool it's just ignorance.

it's just like hating me for praying to muhammad instead of jesus.

or 

cause my skin is brown.

just cause i don't feel or agree with everything he does.


----------



## Air Fly

killa kadafi191 said:


> naw [strike] bytch [/strike] i was gone all yesterday due to having a life. every other sat. i volunteer for boys and girls club to help ref baseball games or basketball games for kids and teenagers so every other sat u will not see me on here.
> 
> 
> i didn't even watch the game but u so worried about me [strike] bytch how bout u do something other than jack off to pictures of j kidd. [/strike]
> 
> 
> [strike] so pllllllllllease get off my dyck [/strike]


damn man, i thought you could better than this.

prove me right bro.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Dooch said:


> I have a feeling that if we are to win this game, then we are going to come away with the series. We need to play productive basketball, and play stellar defense like Game 4. We have to improve on our perimeter defense (Austin Croshere) and paint defense (Jermaine O' Neal).
> 
> Lets show the Pacers how to play basketball. Come out strong Nets and finish strong. Make the Garden State proud. :clap:


Me too Dooch. Just a really good feeling about this game....


----------



## killa kadafi191

Air Fly said:


> damn man, i thought you could better than this.
> 
> prove me right bro.



"being the bigger man is over rated"-Aaron McGruder


me ignoring this poster did not work. i was gone for a whole day and he still brought my name up but he get's no warning or mod pm's.


so i go this route. the mods weren't going to act to him because they felt it was harmless. i shouldn't have to tell them who i have a problem with. the same way they see me usin derogatory language and feel the need to say that is not acceptable is the same way they should see jarkid statments and say that is not acceptable.


i respond this way because either you say both posters re marks have no place here and be fair or be a hypocrite and only attack the one that you feel is worse.

see they would have not even notice if i was not using profane language but it's funny what you have to do to get some get some equality


----------



## VCFSO2000

I understand where you're coming from Killa.

I saw him mention your name out of nowhere and was like.."Why's he bringing him up?''


----------



## Air Fly

We are talking about a girl here guys, so give her a break.


----------



## killa kadafi191

Air Fly said:


> We are talking about a girl here guys, so give her a break.



women want to be treated as equals. just because of her sex should not excuse her of what she says.


----------



## Air Fly

killa kadafi191 said:


> women want to be treated as equals. just because of her sex should not excuse her of what she says.


lmao, Killa what you want he/her to do, apologize? just drop it my ninja, i dont wanna see you suspended cuz i like reading your posts.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Air Fly said:


> lmao, Killa what you want he/her to do, apologize? just drop it my ninja,* i dont wanna see you suspended cuz i like reading your posts*.


Exactly.

He elaborates his arguments so well that he actually convinced me that trading for KG was a good idea for the future.


----------



## Jizzy

Eeeww.. a girl. They have cooties. Yucky :brokenhea :biggrin:


----------



## HB

VCFSO2000 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> He elaborates his arguments so well that he actually convinced me that trading for KG was a good idea for the future.


Hmm you are easily convinced arent you


----------



## VCFSO2000

Hbwoy said:


> Hmm you are easily convinced arent you


Changed my mind. Forget what I said lol.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Biggest game of the year. Game freakin 5. Game 7s are huge for obvious reasons. But game 5 is game 5.

No way should this thread be on the 2nd page while threads about Kobe and Reggie Evans' sexual orientation are getting all the attention.

Bumps this crucial game thread.


----------



## Jizzy

The winner of game 5 usually wins the series almost 90% of the time. MUST WIN


----------



## GM3

jizzy said:


> The winner of game 5 usually wins the series almost 90% of the time. MUST WIN


Percentages dont mean a thing, when it comes down to it the better team always wins the series.


----------



## neoxsupreme

NJ is still being outrebounded in this series. The Nets need to crash the boards hard.


----------



## Noodfan

neoxsupreme said:


> NJ is still being outrebounded in this series. The Nets need to crash the boards hard.


This is also the key I think. Even though they run back quickly we must hustle and grab rebounds to have fast break points. We will need every extra point.


----------



## jarkid

airfly and VCFORTHREE2000, that's not your business. that's the argument between us.

this kila guys always says trade someone for kg, whatever...even everypost.

and when i mention we will win pacers or some stats for win, then he will appear in my thread or quote my article to oppose my statements.

If you don't want somebody say you are stupid on trading for KG, then you also just have to leave my article if you don't agree with my posts.

And the most important, the kila insulted me first.

he says i am a girl and say some garbash about my id, and says something bad.

that's why i will strike him back.


----------



## jarkid

if you guys don't like my act on kila, then just stop cursing on Carter15Nets, too.

Some many guys say he is panic for Pacers or something whatever to insult him.


----------



## Phenom Z28

^^ Somewhat agree. I mean I get irritated by his constant irrational pessimism as much as anyone, but at least call it by what it is. It's obvious he's not rooting for the pacers...that's just everyones easy way out of saying "I don't like the guy, make him leave."


----------



## jarkid

Air Fly said:


> lmao, Killa what you want he/*her* to do, apologize? just drop it my ninja, i dont wanna see you suspended cuz i like reading your posts.


oh, "her"? maybe Air Fly is Air Housefly, and the housefly is female.


----------



## Phenom Z28

I also love the scheduling of games today. The Nets are first, and the 3 games after it are all 1 hour to an hour and a half after each game ahead of it. Meaning I get to watch the tail end of each game right.


----------



## jarkid

VCFSO2000 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> He elaborates his arguments so well that he actually convinced me that trading for KG was a good idea for the future.


yes, just trade Carter and Krstic for KG. maybe Kidd could be packaged up, then this team would be KG's team, the future is brighter.

maybe we will only see *VC*FSO2000 on timberwolve's board, that's nice, too.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2006/news/story?id=2429349

Peja is "likely out" for game 5.

O'Neal missed most of practice yesterday cause he was sick "with dehydration and flu-like symptoms."

Tinsley is uncertain once again.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Hopefully the two days rest didn't make them lose their focus. They need to come out as sharp as they did last game and jump on Pacers early.


----------



## Jizzy

"10% percent luck
20% skill
15% cencentrated power of will
5% pleasure
50% game
and a 100% reason to Remember the Name"


----------



## jarkid

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2006/news/story?id=2429349
> 
> Peja is "likely out" for game 5.
> 
> O'Neal missed most of practice yesterday cause he was sick "with dehydration and flu-like symptoms."
> 
> Tinsley is uncertain once again.


T-Mac, i think of the man in your avatar, he is J-Kidd. haha.


----------



## Dario

with peja stojakovic being out we have really good chance of winning the game all new jersey has to do is play as a team like they been playing, and don't give up at the end...they need to keep playing hard till the end of the game...so let's just hope they win the game. 

Nenad Krstic :clap:


----------



## SetShotWilly

jizzy said:


> "10% percent luck
> 20% skill
> 15% cencentrated power of will
> 5% pleasure
> 50% game
> and a 100% reason to Remember the Name"


Can't get it out of your head, can ya? :laugh:

P.S: I think it its 50% _pain_ not _game_


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Score prediction:

Nets - 97
Pacers - :verysad: :verysad: :verysad:

Jermaine O'neal - :soapbox:


----------



## justasking?

For those living in Canada, do you know if this game will be on tv? I have tried looking for it on sportsnet, the score, raptors tv, etc etc, and I can't seem to find it. 

Any info would be appreciated. Thanks a lot! :cheers:


----------



## SetShotWilly

justasking? said:


> For those living in Canada, do you know if this game will be on tv? I have tried looking for it on sportsnet, the score, raptors tv, etc etc, and I can't seem to find it.
> 
> Any info would be appreciated. Thanks a lot! :cheers:


Raptors-nbatv is showing it. You can always check Canadian tv schedule here


----------



## justasking?

SetShotWilly said:


> Raptors-nbatv is showing it. You can always check Canadian tv schedule here


Oh great. I shall set my PVR now. Thanks SSW. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## SetShotWilly

justasking? said:


> Oh great. I shall set my PVR now. Thanks SSW. :clap: :cheers:


no problem


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ByeByeKMart said:


> Score prediction:
> 
> Nets - 97
> Pacers - :verysad: :verysad: :verysad:
> 
> Jermaine O'neal - :soapbox:


 :laugh:


----------



## ByeByeKMart

One of the greatest advantages of losses is that they often reveal more information about how to win games than a win. This is because in losses, your opponents usually play at a high level, while in wins, they don't necesarrily play well.

Following this theme, we can get a lot of information about what to do right by examining games 1 and 3. In game 1, our offense was placed almost exclusively in the hands of Vince Carter. We would pass him the ball and he would either be in a deep 2 position or behind the three point line. Almost every time he got the ball behind the three line, he shot... and bricked. If he got the ball in 2 point land, an isolation would often be run. He would face up against his man, hold the ball for a while, and either shoot a slight fade away or drive to the rim. When he shot the contested shot, his shots simply didn't fall. The climax of this came in the final possessions of the game; as if to drive a dagger into his fans' hearts, Vince held the ball for about 4 seconds, and then shot a fadeaway contested brick. When he drove, it almost seemed forced. He would penetrate on the dribble, but then the Pacer bigs would invariably collapse and he would take a difficult short range post shot (im not even going to call them layups). I think that "his shots weren't falling" is a lame excuse... I think he simply was too far back on these drives for dribble penetration to be effective. Basically, about half our offense consisted of VC threes, VC slight fadeaways off isolation, and drives from the deep 2 area by VC. None of these were effective, and played a large part in our loss. On the defensive end, Kidd was having fits trying to defend AJ. When kidd gave AJ space, he DRILLED his shots. When Kidd got close, AJ drove right by him. It really is as simple as that... Kidd may be fast, but he has lost some of his quickness. We adjusted to these two major keys in games 2 and 4 by running isolations closer to the basket, shooting less threes (in game 4 at least), and running more pick and pops. Of course, Vince's mid range baby fadeaways were falling as well. In game 4, we finally adjusted to AJ by placing Collins between AJ and the basket and heavily discouraging drives (cauesd at least 1 offensive foul, and failed penetrations by AJ). Another adjustment we made is placing Vaughn on AJ more, because Vaughn defends AJ better than Kidd.

Game 3 was a fluke in my opinion. JO was getting all the calls, almost fouling out our entire front line, and his jump shots were falling in an ungodly manner. Collins is not a good perimeter defender, and JO was lights out from the midrange area. We put Thomas on JO for a bit, and he did a good job defending, even though JO nailed two shots on Thomas despite the good defense. AFter these 2 shots, Lawrence took Thomas out, but I'd like to see him in more because JO seems to like to force shots when he is playing against a second string forward. Only a slight adjustment was made to JO in game 4, I think, and Collins played him a bit tighter on the perimeter.


----------



## HB

Good post BBK


----------



## njspeck12

What network is airing the game I thought it was going to be MY9 because the Yankees adn Redsox play but i checked and it wasn't on their schedule.


----------



## VinceIsLoco

To watch the planet.nana links do we need to download any additional software?

Also, which of the 4 streams is the best quality?


----------



## ByeByeKMart

VinceIsLoco said:


> To watch the planet.nana links do we need to download any additional software?
> 
> Also, which of the 4 streams is the best quality?


They are the same, low quallity.

One of them you have to download additional software (tvants) but it is more reliable.

The big problem wth planet.nana is that they have a 1 minute or more delay.


----------



## Petey

MY9 will. It was a TBA game, so it's not on the guide. But you can find that info at the Nets official site.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Good thing it's on My9... Otherwise, I was going to start sending nasty e-mails to Steinbrenner on down...


----------



## VinceIsLoco

With the TVants one I have a plain black screen. Unbelievable. And the other three buffer and play 2 seconds... then buffer some more.

The god damn Yankees are rained out too. So YES can really blow me.


----------



## Jizzy

The Pacers are such crybaby *****es, it's embarrasing. How a team can go from tough, defense to whining about every game


----------



## Phenom Z28

No Foster/Tinsley/Peja


----------



## uptown4784

Thats whut up


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Have I missed anything everyone?


----------



## Petey

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Have I missed anything everyone?


 Game hasn't started yet.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Go Nets.


----------



## Petey

*Pacers:*
JO
Croshere
Granger
Jackson
Johnson

*Nets:*
Usual Suspects

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Game hasn't started yet.
> 
> -Petey


 Really...I thought it started at 7pm?


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!!


----------



## VCFSO2000

jarkid said:


> yes, just trade Carter and Krstic for KG. maybe Kidd could be packaged up, then this team would be KG's team, the future is brighter.
> 
> maybe we will only see *VC*FSO2000 on timberwolve's board, that's nice, too.


I said later that I changed my mind. A KG trade is not recommandable IMO.

And,sorry for getting into something that doesn't involve me.

And sadly,yeah,I'd probably be on the Minnesota boards rooting for Vince and the wolves.


----------



## Petey

Pacers control the tip.

JO misses.

Carter pushing.

Nets miss, Krstic board? No, foul on Croshere.

Pacers 0, Nets 0.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter, Krstic, Kidd, RJ, drives, kicks to Collins, gets the roll.

Pacers 0, Nets 2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Johnson off the JO screen and hits.

Pacers 2, Nets 2.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Collins hits: in, out and in

Johnson hits

tied @ 2 

Kidd loses the ball


----------



## Jizzy

You've been Collinized!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Pacers up 4-2, on a Granger shot.

Carter to Krstic, lays it in and ties it up.


----------



## Petey

Carter, Krstic, Kidd turns it over.

Granger on the break good for 2.

Dump down to Krstic, Krstic hits.

Pacers 2, Nets 4.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ jumper, nothing but net from the baseline


----------



## ByeByeKMart

streamtv isnt showing this  so im gonna watch in on cctv5. Wont be looking here cuz of the delay


----------



## Petey

JO misses spinning away, Carter board...

RJ with the drive, pulls up and hits.

Pacers miss again, out to RJ, RJ with the charge.

Pacers 4, Nets 6.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

6-4 Nets

RJ with the charge, Pacers ball

Under 10 to play

Jackson loses it


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Charge called on RJ - Croshere was outside the arc? Didn't look like it...


----------



## NR 1

Go Nets


----------



## Petey

Pacers turn it over, Nets lose it, RJ(?) dives on it, calls time out.

Pacers 4, Nets 6.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Krsitc loses it, RJ heads to the floor, tied up but Nets get the time out, 20secs

No Peja, Tinsley or Foster.


----------



## jarkid

6-4 Nets. RJ Timeout.


----------



## Petey

I think he was.

It was a charge.

Carter, Kidd, Carter, Carter misses.

Pacers 4, Nets 6.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Granger again.


----------



## GM3

Carter misses the 3

Granger hits wideopen

tied at 6, no wideopen looks!

Krstic with the nice hook

8-6 Nets


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic jump hook!


----------



## Petey

Pacers push, Johnson, JO, Granger, hits.

Krstic w/ the jump hook on the other end.

Pacers 6, Nets 8.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

How the flow of the game look so far?


----------



## NR 1

8-6


----------



## Petey

JO misses again, Carter board... Carter's 3?

Nets pushing, then slow it down.

Collins, in and out.

Pacers' ball.

Pacers 6, Nets 8.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

O'Neal misses

Under 8 to play

Collins shot in and out

Jackson misses

Jackson misses the lay up


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ misses the layup...


----------



## Petey

Jackson misses, Kidd out to RJ, RJ can't get the roll on the layup.

JO hard to the hole, foul on Collins.

Pacers 6, Nets 8.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

rj, you have to get those lol


----------



## Petey

JO:

Misses.
JO coughs into his hand.
Misses.

The flu?

Pacers 6, Nets 8.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

o'neal misses 1 free throw.
missed 2 free throw.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Aw, Baby Jermaine has the flu? Hope he's not too dehydrated to cry after he loses...

Misses both FT's


----------



## GM3

O'Neal draws foul on Collins will shoot 2..misses both!

O'neal with the flu and he just coughed on the ball!

Carter with the And 1!

11-6 Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter driving. Fouled... hanging... hits and going to the line for the 3 point play.

Pacers 6, Nets 10.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

VC and 1!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Ahhh there we go now streamtv is showing it... good stuff


----------



## jarkid

Vc And 1

11-6


----------



## Petey

Foul was on Granger.

Carter hits the FT.

No flu for Carter!

Pacers 6, Nets 11.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Game is on streamtv BBK


----------



## Petey

Jackson hits the jumper (3).

Pacers get lazy, Carter gets out...

Carter fouled.

To the line for 2!

Pacers 9, Nets 11.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Is it a sloppy game so far....I've read a lot of in and outs, and turn overs?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Hbwoy said:


> Game is on streamtv BBK


 Link Please?


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Kidd shows why he can play in the NFL


----------



## GM3

Jackson hits a 3

11-9 Nets

Carter quick to the basket and draws foul on Jackson will shoot 2...hits 1st..hits 2nd

13-9 Nets

O'Neal hits

13-11 Nets


----------



## Petey

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Is it a sloppy game so far....I've read a lot of in and outs, and turn overs?


No, but it's slow paced.

Carter hits both FTs.

Johnson to JO and hits.

Pacers 11, Nets 13.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

VC again!


----------



## Petey

Krstic to Carter, Carter attacks and hits getting the roll!!!

Pacers 11, Nets 15.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter hits

15-11 Nets

O'Neal misses

RJ hits

17-11 Nets


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> No, but it's slow paced.
> 
> Carter hits both FTs.
> 
> Johnson to JO and hits.
> 
> Pacers 11, Nets 13.
> 
> -Petey


 Thanks Petey....GO NETS!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

O'Neal can't finish, Nets do.


----------



## Petey

JO with the sweet spin, can't hit.

Kidd to RJ, RJ hits the mid range jumper!!!

Pacers' TIME OUT!!!

Pacers 11, Nets 17.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Jermaine oneal prepares his post game speech...


----------



## NR 1

TO nice


----------



## Jizzy

Man, this crowd is dead


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> JO with the sweet spin, can't hit.
> 
> Kidd to RJ, RJ hits the mid range jumper!!!
> 
> Pacers' TIME OUT!!!
> 
> Pacers 11, Nets 17.
> 
> -Petey


 That's what I'm talking about....GO NETS!


----------



## dunbladekilla

someone wanna give me a quick rundown of how to get streamtv?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jizzy said:


> Man, this crowd is dead


 It's CAA....I'm not surprised....GO NETS!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

O'Neal hits...eh


----------



## GM3

Under 6 to play

O'Neal spins and hits

17-13 Nets

Granger picks up a foul(2nd) ..Jones in


----------



## Petey

JO backing, spins and hits.

Whistle blows on the other end, as Granger called on the foul, his 2nd!!!

Jones in, damn.

Pacers 13, Nets 17.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

uh oh


----------



## Petey

Nets miss, Collins called on over the back.

Collins to the bench.

Pacers 13, Nets 17.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Heheh, Indiana 'flocked toward Krstic', and he's 'one of the premier big men in the game' Oh yeah!

Croshere misses the three. So does Robinson


----------



## GM3

Krstic misses, gets board but over the back on Collins(2nd), cliffy in

Crosher emisses

Cliffy misses 3


----------



## Petey

Johnson to Croshere, misses the 3.

Cliff does the same.

Kidd almost with the steal on Croshere.

Pacers' ball out of bounds.

Pacers 13, Nets 17.

-Petey


----------



## dunbladekilla

how do i get stream TV??


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic!


----------



## pinoyboy231

Croshere Just Got Nenowned!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

nenad krstic my goodness!


----------



## Petey

Johnson misses as the shot clock was about to expire, Cliff board.

Kidd, Krstic, Carter, Krstic with the hook across the lane!!!

Pacers 13, Nets 19.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

What is this, the 2002 nets?


----------



## GM3

Johnson misses

Krstic hits a pretty hook shot!

Jackson hits

19-15 Nets

Johnson gets called on foul, Pacers over the limit


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Curly showing the arsenal right now.....Get'm with the Hook shots...GO NETS!


----------



## pinoyboy231

good hustle by the nets 

rj saves the ball tips it to krstic

krstic fouled by aj

krstic to the line for 2

he goes 1/2

nets up by 5

20-15


----------



## Petey

Johnson hits?

Nets almost turn it over, save it to Krstic, Krstic fouled by AJ.

Pacers over the limit.

Krstic hits the 1st, misses the 2nd.

Pacers 15, Nets 20.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Krstic will shoot 2..hits 1st..misses 2nd

20-15 Nets

foul on Robison, non shooting

Under 4 to play


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Can't guard Nenad with a short guy like Croshere!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Quick question about the Nets Defense tonight....How does it look early on?


----------



## Petey

Nets called on their 3rd team foul... or 3rd foul from the Cliff/Collins combo.

Pacers' reset.

Jones deep 3... hits.

Pacers 18, Nets 20.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Fred Jones hits a too-open three

Kidd hits off the handoff from Krstic


----------



## GM3

Jones hits a 3

20-18 Nets

Kidd hits

22-18 Nets

Jackson hits


----------



## pinoyboy231

cliffy called on a foul

side out pacers

jones with a 3 

kidd sinks the jumper

jackson hits 

22-20 NETS

timeout nets


----------



## GM3

22-20 Nets

Nets take a time out


----------



## Petey

Krstic, Kidd handoff, jumper, hits!

Kidd's 1st shot.

Jackson responds, goes glass.

Nets time out.

Pacers 20, Nets 22.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

too much breathing room for jones cliff put a hand IN HIS FACE not 2 feet away.


----------



## jarkid

defense, 22-20, Nets.


----------



## Jizzy

No defense by either team. This crowd really sucks


----------



## NR 1

close..


----------



## GM3

Basically no defense right now, need to pick it up.

Rj has to attack the basket more he is just roaming around the perimeter. Carter and Krstic holding it down.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Can somebody help me. Normally I watch the game on streamtv. I download the latest version of winamp to do so.

All of a sudden,I can only listen to it but not watch it.

**What Can I do!!?**


----------



## ByeByeKMart

No criticism of nets play right now... Pacers just knockin down shots


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I think a good kick in the *** is needed right about now Frank....Just remind them to play some Defense, and we're good.......You've got to close out on the Pacers shooters.......GO NETS!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Carter with the left hand - still attacking. He has 9


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, left hand!!!

HITS!

Pretty!

Pacers 20, Nets 24.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

JO at the top... drives, passes off, but foul on Krstic.

Stupid foul.

Vaughn in for JKidd.

Pacers 20, Nets 24.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jizzy said:


> No defense by either team. This crowd really sucks


 Again are you really surprised Jizzy? It's CAA and it's usually this way...I love Jerzy, but our general fans suck to be honest!


----------



## GM3

Under 3 to play

Carter with the cut hits

24-20 Nets

Jackson draws foul on Krstic(1st)..non shooting

Vaughn in for Kidd

Johnson misses, gets board, jackson misses 3


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter with da LAYUP

krstic called on the reach-in

side out pacers

vaughn in for kidd

aj misses the layup gets the ball back

jackson misses the three

carter calledo n the charge

24-20 NETS


----------



## Petey

Johnson misses, own board, Jackson misses, Carter board (4?)

Carter called on the offensive.

What a horrid call.

Pacers 20, Nets 24.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

In The Circle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

oh, no, carter o-foul.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Carter called for an offensive foul? ******** call, thanks to O'Neal whining


----------



## GM3

Offensive foul on Carter

Under 2 to play

O'Neal blocked by Krstic

Krstic hits 

26-20 Nets


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic sends O'Neal back!

Krstic hits the open shot!

Hehehehahahahah!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Johnson misses, own board, Jackson misses, Carter board (4?)
> 
> Carter called on the offensive.
> 
> What a horrid call.
> 
> Pacers 20, Nets 24.
> 
> -Petey


 How are the refs tonight?


----------



## Mogriffjr

Krstic is sick...VC with the pass to Nenad...26-20...


----------



## mjm1

Krstic growing before our very eyes!


----------



## Petey

Actually... was a offensive.

Croshere, Jones?, JO...

Block by Krstic!!!

Krstic on the other end hits!!!

Indy leaving Krstic open.

Vaughn w/ the foul on Johnson in the backcourt.

AJ to the line, what a stupid foul.

Pacers 20, Nets 26.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

VCFSO2000 said:


> Can somebody help me. Normally I watch the game on streamtv. I download the latest version of winamp to do so.
> 
> All of a sudden,I can only listen to it but not watch it.
> 
> **What Can I do!!?**


ugh i forget, there should be directions for it somewhere on the sight. It is because the channel requires a different codec... dig around, they used to have it posted under channel 14 but the directions dont seem to be there anymore...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Grandmazter3 said:


> Offensive foul on Carter
> 
> Under 2 to play
> 
> O'Neal blocked by Krstic
> 
> Krstic hits
> 
> 26-20 Nets


 Send it back CURLY......GO NETS!


----------



## jarkid

Krstic is the man !!!!

post game ,shooting game, and blocking game !


----------



## GM3

Vaughn with too much pressure on Johnson, now he will shoot 2.

Johnson misses 1st...Harrison in for O'Neal...hits 2nd

26-21 Nets

Under 1 to play


----------



## pinoyboy231

o'neal blocked by krstic!

KRSTIC WIT DA JUMPER!!! oooooo

aj fouled by vaughn? wtf

aj to the line for two

he goes 1/2

harrison in for o'neal

26-21 NETS


----------



## Petey

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> How are the refs tonight?


 Good.

AJ misses the 1st.
AJ hits the 2nd.

Harrison in for JO.

Pacers 21, Nets 26.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> How are the refs tonight?


Refs have been OK except for that one call


----------



## Krstic All-Star

"The game is too easy for Nenad Krstic right now." Priceless.


----------



## GM3

Vaughn hits

28-21 Nets

Johnson hits

28-23 Nets


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Johnson hits again.


----------



## Petey

Vaughn open, and strokes it!!!

Johnson hits. Good d by Vaughn.

Pacers 23, Nets 28.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

No Defense No Defense No Defense No Defense


----------



## Petey

Nets turn it over.

Pacers hold for 1.

AJ hits with 1.1 to go.

Vaughn blocked...

*At the end of the 1st.*

Pacers 25, Nets 28.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter throws it away

Pacers will hold for 1

Johnson hits

28-25 Nets

Johnson is smart, all he did was post up Vaughn and the shots fall in.


----------



## pinoyboy231

vaughn with the jumper!

vaughn knocked down no call

aj hits with the d right in his face

turnover nets

vaughn hits the fade away

end of 1st quarter
28-25 NETS

krstic wit 9 points after the first


----------



## jarkid

damn, vc lost the ball, and johnson scored. 28-25 nets.


----------



## mjm1

vaughn hurts this team more than he helps it out there, its painfully obvious.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ByeByeKMart said:


> Refs have been OK except for that one call


 Thanks....I hope it stays that way....GO NETS!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Ugh... I hate johnson... everybody KNEW he would take that last shot too


----------



## jmk

I really hate Anthony Johnson. He's an unbelievably annoying player. Fits perfectly on the Pacers.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Vaughn has been playing well.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

mjm1 said:


> vaughn hurts this team more than he helps it out there, its painfully obvious.


 Oh cut it out......His Defense more then makes up for his offensive short comings, and he just hit a fade away to end the 1st qtr.


----------



## jarkid

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Thanks....I hope it stays that way....GO NETS!


the only one thing he helps is helping for kidd to rest.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Dark Knight said:


> I really hate Anthony Johnson. He's an unbelievably annoying player. Fits perfectly on the Pacers.


exactly....


----------



## Vincanity15311

Krstic is nothing more than an average player :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Vaughn's got to funnel Johnson better, so that VC or RJ can help out. Not a good idea for either of the big men to come out, away from O'Neal


----------



## Petey

Start of the 2nd quarter.

Vaughn, Carter, RJ, Cliff and Krstic on the floor for the Nets...

RJ the drive, count it.

Pacers 25, Nets 30.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ hits to open the 2nd. VC tips in Robinson's miss.


----------



## GM3

RJ drives and hits

30-25 Nets

Jackson turnover

Robisons misses lay up but Carter cleans it up

32-25 Nets


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Wow cliff can run the break...


----------



## Petey

Haha, Pacers turn it over, to Cliff, Cliff drives, misses the layup, Carter put back...

5 boards?

Pacers 25, Nets 32.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

jesus, robinson almost blew that fastbreak


----------



## NR 1

not bad


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ hits the floater. Pacers NEED a TO afte 70 seconds!


----------



## mjm1

EXCELLENT DEFENSE LEADS to brilliant offense! AMAZING


----------



## pinoyboy231

time out indy

34-25 NETS


----------



## jarkid

4-0 Nets, go.


----------



## Petey

Pacers can't hit.

Out to RJ, RJ w/ the floater... hits!

Pacers time out with 1:10 gone by in the quarter!!!

Pacers 25, Nets 34.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter steals it again to RJ and easy bucket

34-25 Nets!

Under 11 to play

Thats what im talking about!


----------



## VC_15

Vince is everywhere, damn i've never seen him like this.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Refs swallowing their whistles


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Krstic All Star said:


> Vaughn's got to funnel Johnson better, so that VC or RJ can help out. Not a good idea for either of the big men to come out, away from O'Neal


 Very good observation Kristic......I agree....GO NETS!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

This team is playing a totally different style... it's as if they are the 2003 nets


----------



## Petey

ByeByeKMart said:


> Wow cliff can run the break...


 Ah... no sir, he can't.

That was horrid.

See how the Pacers almost were within a few feet of him? Dude is slow.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

These NJ stats for the commercial suck!

How about counting the Alley Oops or And 1's.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Hell the refs can "Choke" on the whistles tonight for all I care....With how they've been calling this series...GO NETS!


----------



## dfunk15

vince with 11,8,5 and 2 steals, wow


----------



## Petey

Wow, JO back in the lineup.

Murray in for RJ.

Granger's shot rims out.

Pacers 25, Nets 34.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets  and vc w/ 8 boards


----------



## Petey

On the other end Jones called on a foul away from the ball.

Haha, Carter with 11 points, 8 boards, 5 assists with 10 left in the 2nd.

Krstic loses the ball, Carter running back... foul on Johnson... LOL

Pacers 25, Nets 34.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

carter is incredible on both ends of the court!


----------



## dfunk15

and vince draws the charge, he''s everywhere


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

dfunk15 said:


> vince with 11,8,5 and 2 steals, wow


 WoW that's Kidd like....Great game so far by VC....GO NETS!


----------



## GM3

Granger misses 3, they are panicking (contensted 3 after timeout?)

Krstic gives it away

Jones with an offensive foul!

Carter with the backdoor cut!

36-25 Nets


----------



## pinoyboy231

murray in for rj

granger misses the jumper

jones called on a foul

vc looks like he can cross triple double territory

turnover nets

JONES CALLED ON THE OFFENSE

vc is doing EVERYTHING!!

haha vc is hilarious

vc to the rim 

36-25 NETS


----------



## ByeByeKMart

HAHA vince is such a great flopper


----------



## Petey

Carter hits on the other end!

Nets have assists on all buckets but the tip in.

Granger to JO. JO fouled by Carter... NO

His 2nd...

Pacers 25, Nets 34.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Noooo Second Foul On Carter


----------



## jmk

At this pace, Vince is going to have a triple double before the 3rd quarter is even halfway through.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

DEFENSE....DEFENSE......I think the intensity has just been raised up a notch right now....GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

Kidd in for Carter.

Cliff slaps it away from JO.

Out of bounds.

Pacers' ball.

Pacers 25, Nets 34.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Vince is having a great game.


----------



## Jizzy

JON simply outmuscles Robinson


----------



## VCFSO2000

ByeByeKMart said:


> ugh i forget, there should be directions for it somewhere on the sight. It is because the channel requires a different codec... dig around, they used to have it posted under channel 14 but the directions dont seem to be there anymore...


Thanks for the heads up but you have no idea what I can do to get this codec thing?


----------



## GM3

Carter with his 2nd, Kidd back in

O'Neal gets the shot slapped away 4.0 to shoot

Sarunas hits

36-27 Nets

Krstic gets blocked by O'Neal


----------



## Petey

to Saras and hits.

Pacers 27, Nets 36.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

O'Neal blocks Krstic, and thinks he's tough. Johnsons hits AGAIN! :curse:


----------



## Petey

Krstic on the drive, blocked by JO.

AJ hits the 3.

Nets time out.

AJ w/ 10.

Pacers 30, Nets 36.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Someone needs to throw down AJ.


----------



## Vincanity15311

y duz AJ look like an all-star out there


----------



## GM3

Johnson hits 3

36-30 Nets 

Johnson is starting to piss me off worse than any other player.


----------



## jarkid

kidd gave Jonhson too much space... damn.. Johnson made the three.


----------



## mjm1

KIDD WHAT ARE YOU DOING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anthony Johnson just drilled a three pointer right between your eyes!!! sad days just sad.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Go Nets....Attack the rim....Get the Pacers in the penalty....DEFENSE...DEFENSE...GO NETS!


----------



## VC_15

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6) [Series tied 1-1]*

Vince with 13 points 8 rebounds 5 assists and 2 steals with 8 minutes left in the second quarter. Nets up 36-30.


----------



## dfunk15

why would kidd leave Johnson so much space, he's making those jumpers Jason, d up on him


----------



## ByeByeKMart

VCFSO2000 said:


> Thanks for the heads up but you have no idea what I can do to get this codec thing?


You will need to download the correct DLLs and FFDshow to be able to watch this stream. The following applies to Windows only. Go to here http://x264.nl/ for latest codec versions and Linux source. Mac users should have H264 support built in. Click here http://x264.nl/ to download FFDshow then here http://helpdesk.streamtvnow.tv/faq/attachments/18/nsv_x264.zip to download the WinAmp plugin. Put the nsvdec_x264.dll in your Winamp\plugins folder. Then go into Start/ffdshow/VFW Codec configuration. In there on the Decoder tab, click "Codecs" on the left, then find H.264. Right click it, and then "Set all stable formats to libavcodec". "Apply" then "OK". You may need to reboot after installing the FFDShow software, and you will need to restart WinAmp after installing the DLL plugin.


----------



## mjm1

Oh Wow


----------



## Petey

RJ replaces Krstic, Nets give it away as the Pacers zone up.

Pacers 30, Nets 36.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

dfunk15 said:


> why would kidd leave Johnson so much space, he's making those jumpers Jason, d up on him


 Is kidd giving him that much space...Sorry can't see the game?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

O'Neal gets stuffed a second time.


----------



## mjm1

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ can't put it in...


----------



## GM3

Bad pass by Vaughn

Under 9 to play

O'Neal blocked

RJ gets in but cant finish after multiple tries


----------



## dfunk15

What the **** RJ?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Krstic All Star said:


> O'Neal gets stuffed a second time.


 Again by Curly?


----------



## mjm1

there you go


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj in for krstic

turnover nets

o'neal blocked by murray!

nets nearly turn it over

rj misses gets his rebound misses again lammond tips in misses misses again

out of bounds off nets

aj blocked

KIDD TO RJ FOR DA SLAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM DUNKKKKKKKKKKKK

38-30 NETS


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Now THAT'S how it's done! RJ throws it down!


----------



## Petey

JO denied again!!!

Vaughn off the curl. Misses.

RJ drives, misses, tip no, tip no, Murray tip, no, out of bounds.

Kidd steal, out to RJ, SLAM!!!

Pacers 30, Nets 38.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Finally, RJ. Throw it down!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lets go attack the zone, and don't settle for Jump shots....GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

Nets tip it, high in the air to Granger, Murray pokes him in the eye, foul...

Pacers 30, Nets 38.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> JO denied again!!!
> 
> Vaughn off the curl. Misses.
> 
> RJ drives, misses, tip no, tip no, Murray tip, no, out of bounds.
> 
> Kidd steal, out to RJ, SLAM!!!
> 
> Pacers 30, Nets 38.
> 
> -Petey


 OH YEAAAh!


----------



## GM3

Kidd robs Johnson, RJ hits on the break

38-30 nets

Murray with the foul on Granger

Jones misses

Cliffy hits a 3!

40-30 nets!


----------



## pinoyboy231

foul called on the nets

jones misses

cliffy for the 3 ball!!!!!

41-30 NETS


----------



## Petey

Jones misses, Cliff for 3!!!

Pacers' Time out!!!

Pacers 30, Nets 41.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

yes, cliffy for 3


----------



## Krstic All-Star

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Again by Curly?


Not this time, Nenad's taking a breather. I think it was Robinson, but missed it.


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6) [Series tied 1-1]*

41-30 now, boy is Vince beasting. Lol too bad their games are relegated to NBA Tv


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Jones misses, Cliff for 3!!!
> 
> Pacers' Time out!!!
> 
> Pacers 30, Nets 41.
> 
> -Petey


 Uncle Cliffy baby....GO NETS!


----------



## GM3

Sorry, 41-38 Nets

20sec on Pacers

17 assists on 18FGs

Sarunas hits

41-32 Nets


----------



## Petey

Exciting ball, every Nets basket was assisted except for Carter's tip.

Down to JO.

Swings it out... Saras hits.

Pacers 32, Nets 41.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Krstic All Star said:


> Not this time, Nenad's taking a breather. I think it was Robinson, but missed it.


 Thanks!


----------



## mjm1

that saddens me greatly


----------



## Petey

Kidd, RJ, misses, Kidd board.

Cliff misses?

Nets 21 board, 7 Pacers board.

JO misses? AJ to Granger, drives, finishes.

Pacers 34, Nets 41.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Exciting ball, every Nets basket was assisted except for Carter's tip.
> 
> Down to JO.
> 
> Swings it out... Saras hits.
> 
> Pacers 32, Nets 41.
> 
> -Petey


 Hold-m under 40 going into the break Nets....DEFENSE....DEFENSE...GO NETS!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Johnson fouled bu Kidd.


----------



## mjm1

kidd is getting schooled so badly and breaking my heart.


----------



## jarkid

Johnson , damn you.


----------



## GM3

Rj misses, Kidd gets board to Cliffy and misses

Johnson cant hit but granger cleans it up

41-34 Nets

Under 6 to play

Kidd cant hit

WTF? They call that on Johson but not the other end on Kidd?


----------



## Petey

Kidd drives, blocked by JO.

AJ drives, fouled by Kidd.

Collins waiting to check in.

Pacers 34, Nets 41.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Rj misses, Kidd gets board to Cliffy and misses

Johnson cant hit but granger cleans it up

41-34 Nets

Under 6 to play

Kidd cant hit

WTF? They give that on Johson but not the other end on Kidd?


----------



## ByeByeKMart

wow what a game... both teams are taking it personal.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Kidd will step it up...I know he will.....Lets GO NETS....DEFENSE!


----------



## Petey

Carter and Collins back.

AJ hits both.

Kidd to Murray, misses the 3.

Pacers 36, Nets 41.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ByeByeKMart said:


> wow what a game... both teams are taking it personal.


 What happened?


----------



## mjm1

attack attack attack!


----------



## GM3

Johnson hits both

41-36 Nets

Murray misses 3

O'Neal loses it

Carter misses 3

O'Neal with the offensive foul!


----------



## dfunk15

vince with his 3rd steal


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC with his 2nd steal of the night. What a statline...geezus.


----------



## Petey

Carter steal?

Carter short on the 3.

Pacers pushing.

JO called on the offensive?

Yes!

Nice play by Kidd.

Pacers 36, Nets 41.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Carter and Collins back.
> 
> AJ hits both.
> 
> Kidd to Murray, misses the 3.
> 
> Pacers 36, Nets 41.
> 
> -Petey


 To many jump shots.....Attack the rim....Don't forget to attack the rim....GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

3rd.

Carter hits again.

Pacers 36, Nets 43.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

murray misses the three

turnover pacers

carter misses the three

o'neal called on the offensive foul 

carter for two

43-36 NETS


----------



## Krstic All-Star

VC off the glass. 43-36


----------



## ByeByeKMart

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> What happened?


Jason Kidd and AJ are playing with HUGE amounts of energy against eachohter


----------



## GM3

Carter hits

43-36 Nets

Under 5 to play

Johnson cant hit

Murray pass to RJ, cant hit but gets board, takes it out, Murray cant hit 3


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Murray can't hit a shot.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ByeByeKMart said:


> Jason Kidd and AJ are playing with HUGE amounts of energy against eachohter


 Thanks


----------



## Petey

AJ fends off Kidd, misses.

RJ wants it, drives to Murray, misses, Nets tip to Pacers.

Down to JO, JO hits.

Pacers 38, Nets 43.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

why cant you make an open three murray.


----------



## dfunk15

murray sucks


----------



## GM3

O'Neal hits inside

43-38 Nets

Offensive foul on Collins(3rd)


----------



## mjm1

**** Oneals Crying To The Refs Got To Them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Carter to Collins.

Collins called on the offensive.

Krstic in for Collins.

Pacers 38, Nets 43, 3:20 left to play in the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

dont' forget that Defense got the lead for you Nets....Stay focused on that end of the court and the 3's will fall eventually...GO NETS!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Jackson can't hit the three, Krstic rebound.

VC scores again!


----------



## jmk

If you guys didn't know already, Jermaine walks on water. It's true.


----------



## pinoyboy231

murrays three rims out

o'neal hits

collins called on the charge

collins 3rd personal

krstic in for collins

jackson misses the three

carter uses glass over the double team

45-38 NETS


----------



## GM3

Krstic back in

Under 4 to play

Jackson misses 3

Carter using the glass to hit nice!

45-38 nets


----------



## Petey

Jackson misses the 3.

Krstic board, Kidd, Kidd to Carter, Carter off glass, hits.

Kidd with 8 assists.

Pacers 38, Nets 45.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

kidd where is the ****ing defense!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Petey

Fred Jones hits the jumper.

Carter turns it over?

AJ to Jackson, Jackson w/ the slam.

Pacers 42, Nets 45.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

the pacers ARE GETTING AWAY WITH MURDER


----------



## GM3

Jones hits

45-40 Nets

Carter loses it

Jackson slams it

45-42 Nets

RJ draws foul on Johnson

Time Out Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter attacks, kicks out as caught in the air, RJ attacking, foul on AJ, side out.

Time out.

Pacers 42, Nets 45.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

8-2 Pacers RUN... DAMN IT.


----------



## pinoyboy231

jones silents the crowed

nets 20 field goals on 19 assists

turnover carter

jackson with the slam

time out nets


----------



## mjm1

the PACERS ARE GETTING AWAY WITH EVERYTHING!


----------



## jmk

We should be up 15. We're up 3. Has Nenad even gotten a touch this quarter? It seems like every time Nenad has a great quarter, his teammates and Frank forget that he even exists the next quarter.


----------



## Jizzy

I hate the Pacers so badly. What an annoying team they are


----------



## dfunk15

pacers are loading up on Vince, other Nets need to step up, post up or pick n roll Kristic


----------



## Lord-SMX

carter needs to pass the ball more to rj and krstic


----------



## mjm1

damnit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Dark Knight said:


> We should be up 15. We're up 3. Has Nenad even gotten a touch this quarter? It seems like every time Nenad has a great quarter, his teammates and Frank forget that he even exists the next quarter.


I don't think he has... same old story. And it's not like they don't know his value...


----------



## Lord-SMX

Dark Knight said:


> We should be up 15. We're up 3. Has Nenad even gotten a touch this quarter? It seems like every time Nenad has a great quarter, his teammates and Frank forget that he even exists the next quarter.


 the same goes w/ RJ... the nets coaches are ****ing retards sometimes!


----------



## mjm1

They Are Getting Away With Murder!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfunk15

o'neal gets away with a foul


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Block my ***. That was a FOUL!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic nearly had his arm punched off and no foul??


----------



## Petey

Dark Knight said:


> We should be up 15. We're up 3. Has Nenad even gotten a touch this quarter? It seems like every time Nenad has a great quarter, his teammates and Frank forget that he even exists the next quarter.


 Krstic has sat much of the 2nd quarter.

Down to Krstic, JO w/ the clean block.

Cliff back in... Murray out?

Nets ball side out.

Pacers 42, Nets 45.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

O'Neal's miss cleaned up by Krstic

VC draws the foul, on Jackson


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Ball movement or some pick and roll would be nice.......I don't understand why Frank doesn't call more pick and rolls....It's an easy 2 or and1 everytime.....GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

RJ loses his man off the down screen and w/ the bucket!

JO misses, Krstic board.

Carter driving, fouled, Carter to the line!!!

Pacers 42, Nets 47.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

vc with a great hesitation move


----------



## GM3

RJ misses 3, Krstic with the board but blocked by O'Neal

RJ with the slam

47-42 Nets

Under 2 to play

O'Neal misses

Carter will shoot 2, draws foul on Jackson. 

Carter hits 1st..hits 2nd

49-42 Nets


----------



## Petey

1:09 to play in the 2nd.

1st by Carter is good.
2nd by Carter is good.

19 points?

Pacers 42, Nets 49.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj for the slam

o'neal misses

vc fouled by jackson

carter to the line for 2

he goes 2/2

49-42 NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX

VC 2boards, 4dimes away from a triple double!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> RJ loses his man off the down screen and w/ the bucket!
> 
> JO misses, Krstic board.
> 
> Carter driving, fouled, Carter to the line!!!
> 
> Pacers 42, Nets 47.
> 
> -Petey


 Just attack the hole and this will happen every time.....if it's not a wide open J.....Just attack the rim...GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

Nets kick ball on the other end.

Pacers get it back, and clock reset to 14.

Jackson backing RJ.

Jackson hits the semi hook.

Pacers 44, Nets 49.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Kick ball on Kidd, Pacers ball

Jackson inside and hits

49-45 Nets

Rj cant hit


----------



## Petey

Kidd, RJ, too strong.

RJ 6 of 13 from the field now.

Nets have a foul to give.

Johnson misses, JO tip.

Pacers 46, Nets 49.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

the nets are playing well but nothing to show for it NOTHING, NOTHING!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Let's GO NETS......DEFENSE!


----------



## GM3

Johnson misses but O'Neal cleans it up

Nets will hold for 1

Rj blocked from behind by O'Neal

49-46 Nets

I dont like this, we should be up more


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ hacked at the buzzer. No call, of course.


----------



## mjm1

**** man ****


----------



## jarkid

DAMN... only lead by 3.....


----------



## Petey

Nets hold for 1.

Kidd to RJ, RJ drives, swatted from behind to *end (of) the half*.

Pacers 46, Nets 49.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

kickball side out pacers

jacskon posts and hits

rj misses the catch and shoot

aj misses tipped in by o'neal

nets hold for one

rj doesnt make a play..

end of second quarter

49-42 NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX

give the ball to KRSTIC!


----------



## Phenom Z28

NJ plays very well, Pacers play average...Nets only lead by 3. That's not a good thing at all.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

What a frustrating half. IT feels like nets outplayed the pacers so much but pacers just knocked down shot after shot and its a 3 point game...


----------



## GM3

Indiana Pacers <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500125-1" align="left">







A. Johnson</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500125-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500125-1">22:50</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500125-1">4-10</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500125-1">1-1</td>  <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500125-1">3-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-1">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-1">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500125-1">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500125-1">4</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500125-1">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500125-1">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500125-1">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500125-1">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500125-1">12</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500125-2" align="left">







S. Jackson</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500125-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500125-2">16:41</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500125-2">5-8</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500125-2">1-3</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500125-2">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-2">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-2">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500125-2">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500125-2">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500125-2">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500125-2">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500125-2">3</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500125-2">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500125-2">11</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500125-3" align="left">







A. Croshere</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500125-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500125-3">15:31</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500125-3">0-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500125-3">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500125-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-3">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-3">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500125-3">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500125-3">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500125-3">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500125-3">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500125-3">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500125-3">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500125-3">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500125-4" align="left">







D. Granger</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500125-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500125-4">15:12</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500125-4">3-5</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500125-4">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500125-4">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-4">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-4">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500125-4">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500125-4">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500125-4">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500125-4">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500125-4">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500125-4">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500125-4">6</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500125-5" align="left">







J. O'Neal</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500125-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500125-5">21:48</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500125-5">4-11</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500125-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500125-5">0-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-5">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-5">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500125-5">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500125-5">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500125-5">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500125-5">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500125-5">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500125-5">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500125-5">8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500125-6" align="left">







F. Jones</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500125-6"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500125-6">17:17</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500125-6">2-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500125-6">1-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500125-6">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-6">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-6">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500125-6">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500125-6">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500125-6">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500125-6">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500125-6">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500125-6">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500125-6">5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500125-7" align="left">







S. Jasikevicius</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500125-7"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500125-7">08:29</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500125-7">2-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500125-7">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500125-7">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-7">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-7">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500125-7">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500125-7">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500125-7">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500125-7">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500125-7">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500125-7">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500125-7">4</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500125-8" align="left">







D. Harrison</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500125-8"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500125-8">02:12</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500125-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500125-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500125-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-8">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-8">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500125-8">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500125-8">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500125-8">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500125-8">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500125-8">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500125-8">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500125-8">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500125-9" align="left">







P. Stojakovic</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500125-9"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500125-9">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500125-9">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500125-9">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500125-9">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-9">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-9">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500125-9">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500125-9">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500125-9">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500125-9">0</td>  <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500125-9">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500125-9">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500125-9">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500125-10" align="left">







S. Pollard</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500125-10"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500125-10">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500125-10">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500125-10">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500125-10">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-10">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-10">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500125-10">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500125-10">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500125-10">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500125-10">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500125-10">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500125-10">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500125-10">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500125-11" align="left">







J. Foster</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500125-11"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500125-11">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500125-11">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500125-11">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500125-11">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-11">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-11">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500125-11">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500125-11">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500125-11">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500125-11">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500125-11">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500125-11">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500125-11">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0040500125-12" align="left">







E. Gill</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0040500125-12"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0040500125-12">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0040500125-12">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0040500125-12">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0040500125-12">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-12">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0040500125-12">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0040500125-12">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0040500125-12">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0040500125-12">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0040500125-12">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0040500125-12">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0040500125-12">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0040500125-12">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td> </td> <td id="stat_min_vtm-0040500125">120</td> <td id="stat_fg_vtm-0040500125">20-40</td> <td id="stat_3p_vtm-0040500125">3-7</td> <td id="stat_ft_vtm-0040500125">3-6</td> <td id="stat_oreb_vtm-0040500125">3</td> <td id="stat_dreb_vtm-0040500125">11</td> <td id="stat_treb_vtm-0040500125">14</td> <td id="stat_ast_vtm-0040500125">11</td> <td id="stat_pf_vtm-0040500125">10</td> <td id="stat_stl_vtm-0040500125">5</td> <td id="stat_to_vtm-0040500125">6</td> <td id="stat_blk_vtm-0040500125">3</td> <td id="stat_tpts_vtm-0040500125">46</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_vtm" align="center">50.0%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_vtm" align="center">42.9%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_vtm" align="center">50.0%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 5</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 6</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table style="margin-top: 10px;" class="netsBar" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="playerStatTitle" style="padding-left: 5px; text-transform: uppercase;" height="20">New Jersey Nets</td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center;" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500125-1" align="left">







J. Kidd</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500125-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500125-1">19:29</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500125-1">1-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500125-1">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500125-1">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500125-1">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500125-1">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500125-1">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500125-1">8</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500125-1">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500125-1">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500125-1">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500125-1">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500125-1">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500125-2" align="left">







V. Carter</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500125-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500125-2">19:54</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500125-2">7-10</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500125-2">0-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500125-2">5-5</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500125-2">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500125-2">7</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500125-2">8</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500125-2">6</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500125-2">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500125-2">2</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500125-2">3</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500125-2">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500125-2">19</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500125-3" align="left">







J. Collins</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500125-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500125-3">08:51</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500125-3">1-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500125-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500125-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500125-3">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500125-3">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500125-3">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500125-3">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500125-3">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500125-3">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500125-3">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500125-3">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500125-3">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500125-4" align="left">







R. Jefferson</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500125-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500125-4">22:03</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500125-4">6-13</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500125-4">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500125-4">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500125-4">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500125-4">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500125-4">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500125-4">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500125-4">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500125-4">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500125-4">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500125-4">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500125-4">12</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500125-5" align="left">







N. Krstic</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500125-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500125-5">18:38</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500125-5">4-6</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500125-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500125-5">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500125-5">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500125-5">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500125-5">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500125-5">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500125-5">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500125-5">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500125-5">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500125-5">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500125-5">9</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500125-6" align="left">







C. Robinson</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500125-6"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500125-6">13:14</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500125-6">1-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500125-6">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500125-6">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500125-6">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500125-6">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500125-6">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500125-6">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500125-6">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500125-6">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500125-6">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500125-6">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500125-6">3</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500125-7" align="left">







L. Murray</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500125-7"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500125-7">09:14</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500125-7">0-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500125-7">0-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500125-7">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500125-7">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500125-7">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500125-7">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500125-7">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500125-7">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500125-7">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500125-7">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500125-7">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500125-7">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500125-8" align="left">







J. Vaughn</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500125-8"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500125-8">08:37</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500125-8">1-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500125-8">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500125-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500125-8">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500125-8">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500125-8">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500125-8">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500125-8">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500125-8">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500125-8">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500125-8">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500125-8">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500125-9" align="left">







J. Thomas</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500125-9"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500125-9">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500125-9">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500125-9">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500125-9">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500125-9">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500125-9">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500125-9">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500125-9">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500125-9">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500125-9">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500125-9">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500125-9">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500125-9">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500125-10" align="left">







S. Padgett</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500125-10"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500125-10">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500125-10">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500125-10">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500125-10">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500125-10">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500125-10">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500125-10">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500125-10">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500125-10">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500125-10">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500125-10">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500125-10">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500125-10">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500125-11" align="left">







Z. Planinic</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500125-11"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500125-11">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500125-11">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500125-11">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500125-11">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500125-11">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500125-11">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500125-11">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500125-11">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500125-11">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500125-11">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500125-11">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500125-11">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500125-11">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0040500125-12" align="left">







A. Wright</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0040500125-12"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0040500125-12">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0040500125-12">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0040500125-12">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0040500125-12">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0040500125-12">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0040500125-12">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0040500125-12">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0040500125-12">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0040500125-12">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0040500125-12">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0040500125-12">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0040500125-12">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0040500125-12">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td> </td> <td id="stat_min_htm-0040500125">120</td> <td id="stat_fg_htm-0040500125">21-43</td> <td id="stat_3p_htm-0040500125">1-8</td> <td id="stat_ft_htm-0040500125">6-7</td> <td id="stat_oreb_htm-0040500125">7</td> <td id="stat_dreb_htm-0040500125">18</td> <td id="stat_treb_htm-0040500125">25</td> <td id="stat_ast_htm-0040500125">20</td> <td id="stat_pf_htm-0040500125">11</td> <td id="stat_stl_htm-0040500125">3</td> <td id="stat_to_htm-0040500125">8</td> <td id="stat_blk_htm-0040500125">2</td> <td id="stat_tpts_htm-0040500125">49</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_htm" align="center">48.8%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_htm" align="center">12.5%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_htm" align="center">85.7%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 2</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 8</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## dfunk15

kidd lost johnson again. Nets can't get anything going w/out vince touching the ball, only one pick n'roll with Kristic entire first half, is anyone coaching this team?


----------



## HB

Tough game so far, but the Nets should win this


----------



## big furb

Not a good way to go into the break, but for the most part I like what the nets are doing. Just gotta tighten up the D a little more.


----------



## jmk

Vince, Jason, Nenad, and RJ all have a great first half. Hell, Cliff even throws in 4 rebounds and 3 assists. 

Jermaine O'Neal only has 8 points and 3 rebounds.

...we're up 3. Something is wrong here.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Can't believe we're only up 3.

I have a bad feeling. O'Neal is only 4-11 yet we're only up 3.

Can somebody tell me how has AJ gone off on us in the first half?


----------



## mjm1

i cant believe the inconsistency i just cant


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

For anyone a lil nervous.....We are up so that's good......The Defense has been spotty and some open looks haven't gone down, but again we are up and have won the 1st half.....Now we have to step up with the intenisty and desire on the defensive side of the ball coming out of the break and into the 2nd half and this game is a "W"......BTW Curly needs some touches in the 2nd half.....I like to see some pick and roll (which they can't stop).....Like always "DEFENSE" will win us this game....GO NETS!


----------



## Jizzy

I feel like grabbing someone in the genitals and pulling a Reggie Evans. What a terrible, herrible 2nd quarter


----------



## mjm1

It seems we were up by at least double digits with 3 or 4 minutes to go, whats going wrong? the nets need to come out stronger on the defensive end in the 3rd, offense isnt getting it done


----------



## jarkid

when we lead , we didn't defend very well.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

jizzy said:


> I feel like grabbing someone in the genitals and pulling a Reggie Evans. What a terrible, herrible 2nd quarter


same


----------



## Vuchato

jizzy said:


> I feel like grabbing someone in the genitals and pulling a Reggie Evans. What a terrible, herrible 2nd quarter


eww.


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> It seems we were up by at least double digits with 3 or 4 minutes to go, whats going wrong? the nets need to come out stronger on the defensive end in the 3rd, offense isnt getting it done


johnson onwed vaughn for many times. vaughn lost the ball for once.

lack of defense and turnovers make Nets can not lead very much.


----------



## Fray

Why is the board so negative right now? The Nets are still winning and Carter has doiminated the 1st half...Don't worry, the Nets will win.


----------



## mjm1

jarkid said:


> johnson onwed vaughn for many times. vaughn lost the ball for once.
> 
> lack of defense and turnovers make Nets can not lead very much.


i agree, kidd's defense is really underpar for him right now


----------



## HB

Fray said:


> Why is the board so negative right now? The Nets are still winning and Carter has doiminated the 1st half...Don't worry, the Nets will win.


No faith in the team maybe??


----------



## Petey

Looking at the box score, that is odd the lead is so small.

Dominted on both sides of the glass, only 2 TO more.

Must be the 3 pointers?

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

we need krstic to play more, he is the one of the major reason to lead early.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Fray said:


> Why is the board so negative right now? The Nets are still winning and Carter has doiminated the 1st half...Don't worry, the Nets will win.



I'm just worried. I feel like the Nets should be leading bu much more.


----------



## big furb

Fray said:


> Why is the board so negative right now? The Nets are still winning and Carter has doiminated the 1st half...Don't worry, the Nets will win.


I got 2 words for you. Game three


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> I feel like grabbing someone in the genitals and pulling a Reggie Evans. What a terrible, herrible 2nd quarter


 :laugh:


----------



## GM3

I don't like this small lead at all. Im scared of 3rd quarter blues that happened in game 3.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

big furb said:


> I got 2 words for you. Game three


Exactly... we always play worse in the second half and the way we played... it will be hard to sustain.


----------



## AJC NYC

Dont worry we will win


----------



## mjm1

****, zone defense :nonono:


----------



## Petey

Nets start w/ the ball.

Kidd brings it up.

Pacers in a semi Zone.

Kidd-Carter, Carter hits.

Pacers 46, Nets 51.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

Petey said:


> Looking at the box score, that is odd the lead is so small.
> 
> Dominted on both sides of the glass, only 2 TO more.
> 
> Must be the 3 pointers?
> 
> -Petey


pacers have two more 3's but Nets had a one more field goal and more free throws


----------



## HB

If Vince stays out of foul trouble, he can score at will


----------



## GM3

Carter hits inside

51-46 Nets

O'Neal cant hit

Carter hits 3!

54-46 Nets


----------



## Petey

JO holds his ground, Collins board, Kidd, Carter... 3!!!

Pacers 46, Nets 54.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Croshere drives, misses.

Kidd to RJ, RJ gets the bank shot to go, Pacers time out.

Nice start!!!

Pacers 46, Nets 56.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

yes, 7-0 NETS RUN in 1:10.


----------



## mjm1

GOOOOOOOD, now continue this intensity!


----------



## GM3

Croshere misses

RJ hits on the break!

56-46 Nets

Pacers take Time Out after less than a minute! lmao!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

That's what I'm talking about.....Lets Go Net!


----------



## Üllar

Wow!
Ind 46
Nj 56 

Go Nets!


----------



## big furb

Vince is having one of those reeeeally special games


----------



## jmk

Beautiful start. Let's keep it up. I want a 15 point lead, at least, going into the 4th.


----------



## XRay34

whats the score


----------



## justasking?

Good way to start the 3rd. Come on Nets!!!!


----------



## dfunk15

Nets 7-0 run to start the second half, is anyone on NBA TV still saying vince isn't a playoff performer?


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Ugh.... WHY ARE THE STILLL SHOWING THIS "SINGING ED" Nokia Ad! It's been like a year!


----------



## Fray

big furb said:


> I got 2 words for you. Game three[/QUOTE
> 
> I got 2 words for you. Up Ten


----------



## XRay34

oh EDIT  vince has 24


----------



## Petey

Nets +10, with 10+ to go in the 3rd, Pacers' Time Out.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Go Nets.....Defense,Defense...Great Game for VC tonight so far!


----------



## VC_15

After watching VC scoring with such ease , i don't know why his % was so low in the regular season.


----------



## XRay34

wheres vinsane? burried himself in his own semen cause vc has 24

calling firefighters right now


----------



## thacarter

i only get audio from this game on streamtv...any streamtv user experiencing such problems? HELP PLEASE!! i wanna see the dang game not hear some audio lol


----------



## Petey

RJ called on the foul guarding Jackson in the post.

Pacers' side out.

Pacers 46, Nets 56.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

VC_15 said:


> After watching VC scoring with such ease , i don't know why his % was so low in the regular season.


 What is "Shot Selection" is the answer Alex!


----------



## mjm1

that possession HURT SO MUCHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Petey

Jackson the drive, blocked shot.

Jackson misses the 3, gets it back, to Croshere, Croshere hits the 3.

Pacers 49, Nets 56.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

damn, grab the rebound.


----------



## GM3

Foul on RJ, non shooting

Jackson gets blocked, gets two offensive boards and leads to a Croshere 3

56-51 Nets


----------



## XRay34

5-0 sinjce i turned it on

god i hate that


----------



## mjm1

this team is soooooooooooooooooooo inconsistent


----------



## pinoyboy231

Go Nets


----------



## jmk

Puh-thetic.


----------



## Petey

Pacers pick it off, score on the break.

Nets catch the Pacers sleeping, RJ to Carter, Carter hits.

Pacers 49, Nets 58.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter with an easy one

58-51 Nets

O'Neal draws foul on Collins(4th)..jeez 2 more and were over the limit


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Collins called again. If O'Neal cries again...


----------



## Phenom Z28

What a game....This is shaping up to be one of the best in the playoffs so far.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Great Defense, but bad luck at the sametime....GO NETS!


----------



## Vuchato

If only we had Walker to put them away by draining some 4s


----------



## dfunk15

collins getting called for eveything


----------



## XRay34

jason collins bl0ws man how can u people defend him 4 fouls already

cliff better do better


----------



## Petey

Collins called on his 4th on the other end.

Cliff in for Collins.

Pacers 49, Nets 58.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Not again, come on Kidd do a better job of staying with AJ. And I thought by now the team would know Croshere camps out on the perimeter


----------



## Phenom Z28

BTW VC fans, Carter needs 39 points to surpass George Gervin on the all-time Playoffs PPG list.


----------



## XRay34

VC 26/8/6 with 9 min to go in 3rd


----------



## pinoyboy231

collins called on his 4th foul

carter tips the ball away 

side out pacers

o'neal hits 

58-53 NETS


----------



## mjm1

**** Man ****


----------



## Petey

Pacers whipping the ball around, Carter deflects it out of bounds, 7 on the shot clock.

Jackson to JO for the long jumper, hits.

Pacers 51, Nets 58.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

O'Neal hits

58-53

foul on Granger 

under 9 to play


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> 5-0 sinjce i turned it on
> 
> god i hate that


then turn off it.


----------



## Petey

Krstic hands to Kidd, Granger called on the foul away from the ball.

Carter takes it at Granger, comes up just short.

Jackson open 3, misses, Krstic board.

Pacers 51, Nets 58.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

7-2 run since i turned it on


----------



## XRay34

wtf man score already nj


----------



## mjm1

carter needs the ball.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lets go Nets....Are the refs trying to put their stamp on this game right now?


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter fouled by granger

side out nets

vc to the rim misses

jackson misses the three

krstic cant get the baby hook

granger connects

58-56 NETS


----------



## GM3

Carter misses lay up

Jackson misses 3

Krstic misses

Under 8 to play

Granger nails a 3

58-56 Nets


----------



## XRay34

10-2 run since i turned it on unreal disgusting


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> 7-2 run since i turned it on


 Turn it off then.

Cliff to Krstic misses.

Granger w/ the 3.

Pacers 56, Nets 58.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Now Granger's hitting threes... got to get back quicker.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Granger the 3, 2 point game


----------



## jmk

I just wanna punch this team in the ****ing face.


----------



## mjm1

What is wrong with this team, we lose leads like no other nba team.


----------



## Petey

RJ drives and JO picks up the foul.

RJ to the line for 2.

Pacers 56, Nets 58.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

damn... we need a timeout.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lets go Close out on their Shooters....DEFENSE....GO NETS!


----------



## mjm1

rj **** MAN


----------



## big furb

Fray said:


> big furb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got 2 words for you. Game three[/QUOTE
> 
> I got 2 words for you. Up Ten
> 
> 
> 
> You asked why people were a little negative despite the lead at the half, I gave you the reason. We held a slight lead at the half in game 3 as well, then fell apart in the 2nd half. Fortunately we came out on fire. Unfortunately we're still not playing good D
Click to expand...


----------



## XRay34

i just vomited


----------



## Petey

RJ misses the 1st.
RJ hits the 2nd.

Pacers 56, Nets 59.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj attacks the rim and gets fouled

he goes 1/2

nets up by 3


----------



## mjm1

Horrible Officating!


----------



## NR 1

foul on RJ


----------



## GM3

RJ draws foul on O'Neal(2nd) will shoot 2...misses 1st...hits 2nd

59-56 Nets

Carter picks up foul(3rd on Carter and team)


----------



## Jizzy

This is turning into Game 3


----------



## XRay34

jermaine killing us now 1 point game


----------



## Petey

Carter picks up his 3rd, Nets 3rd, away from the ball.

Pacers' clock rest to 14.

AJ to JO. JO hits over Cliff.

Pacers 58, Nets 59.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Jermaine hits the J, 1 point game


----------



## GM3

O'Neal hits

59-58 Nets

Krstic hits

61-58 Nets


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic J!


----------



## mjm1

this team is really garbage, i mean we had TWO 10 point leads and theyve disappeared!


----------



## XRay34

wow jermaine stop that sh!t


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Krstic on the pick and roll... hits!

Dump to JO.

JO around Cliff and hits.

Pacers 60, Nets 61.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Jermaine AGAIN! Dayum!


----------



## NR 1

curly


----------



## GM3

O'Neal hits inside

61-60 Nets

Carter goes inside no Call

Jackson cant hit

Jackson with the foul, will shoot 2


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic rebounds Jackson miss, Nets break. RJ draws the foul. Will shoot two


----------



## XRay34

we cant finish

im done man i turned it on when + 10 then they stink it up why mn


----------



## Vinsane

jefferson should have passed that ball to vc


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ gets MUGGED by Jackson and Croshere, and Steven is upset?!


----------



## mjm1

how is that not flagrant?


----------



## jmk

I'm sick of this team getting fouled hard and not reciprocating. I want a dirty play, for once.


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter called on his 3rd personal foul

o'neal hits

krstic for two

o'neal beats cliffy to the hoop...

vc misses 

jackson blocked by cliffy

turnover rj!

jackson misses the long three

rj fouled hard by jackson....

rj to the line for two

he goes 1/2

62-60 NETS


----------



## Petey

Jackson blocked by Cliff, Carter, RJ on the break, Carter bad pass, RJ can't handle, Jackson misses the long jumper, RJ attacks on the break, fouled!

By Croshere...

RJ to the line.

RJ hits the 1st.
RJ misses the 2nd.

Pacers 60, Nets 62.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

that was hard foul


----------



## mjm1

jefferson killing us from the line!


----------



## GM3

RJ hits 1st..misses 2nd

62-60 Nets

Under 6 to play


----------



## Petey

Croshere misses the 3... Carter boxing out, ball out of bounds, Nets team board.

Nets ball.

Kidd, Krstic, Krstic hits again.

Hmmm...

Pacers 60, Nets 64.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic hits again! "Sometimes this game looks too easy" lol


----------



## GM3

Krstic hits

64-60 Nets

Jackson cant hit

Cliffy cant hit 3

Under 5 to play


----------



## mjm1

give the ROCK TO CARTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Jackson isolating RJ, misses, krstic board.

Kidd to Cliff, misses the 3.

Granger board.

Offensive foul on JO!!!

His 3rd!

Great play by Cliff.

Pacers 60, Nets 64.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

finally a call againts JO


----------



## NR 1

curly automatic


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Good! Foul called on O'Neal. About damn time that the refs called that dirty $%&&


----------



## Phenom Z28

Cliffy WOW! What a look! If I was on the same court I would have just walked off right now.


----------



## mjm1

finally calling the foul on jo.


----------



## pinoyboy231

croshere misses the three

krstic with the j

jackson with the airball

cliffy misses the three

jackson is the cry baby tonite..

o'neal called on the foul!

GOOD D CLIFFY!

o'neals gonna cry

jackson still complaining..

kidd with the jumper

66-60 NETS


----------



## GM3

O"Neal gets called on 3rd personal

He had his arm around Cliffy! and hes still *****ing!

Kidd hits

66-60 Net


----------



## Petey

Jones in for Jackson.

Kidd hits off the Krstic screen as he pulls up.

Pacers 60, Nets 66.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

i like Nets energy right now


----------



## GM3

Kidd steals it

Johnson fouls Kidd, non shooting, Pacers over the limit now!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kidd draws Johnson's third foul on the break


----------



## Petey

Cliff taps away from JO on the entry pass. Kidd w/ the steal, out in the open 4th foul by AJ!!!

But side out.

Pacers 60, Nets 66.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

attack the rim!!!


----------



## mjm1

CArter NEEDS THE BALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## NR 1

good job kidd


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses the shot.

Why would he shoot a fade away?

JO w/ the ball, foul called on Cliff, his 2nd, Nets 4th.

Pacers 60, Nets 66.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

pass to vince


----------



## HB

Baffling, very baffling


----------



## dfunk15

bad, bad shot by KIdd, why take that one?


----------



## mjm1

kidd not being smart right now,


----------



## XRay34

i hope jermaine o'neal gets traded to west that fn ugly pos nice hair u ugly f


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Foul called on Robinson. There's the makeup for Complain O'Neal's offensive foul call earlier.


----------



## mjm1

HORRIBLE HORRIBLE HORRIBLE CALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl


----------



## GM3

Under 4 to play

Kidd cant hit

Robinson fouls O'Neal and now Nets will be over the limit..non shooting

Croshere will shoot 2, Krstic (2nd)


----------



## Petey

Shot clock at 10.

AJ to Croshere... fouled by Krstic.

Only his 2nd.

Croshere to the line for 2.

Pacers 60, Nets 66.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

GO NETS... win this game....


----------



## Jizzy

I swear if I was a member of the Nets right now, I would try to injure a Pacer.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

******** call on Krstic, who blocked the shot perfectly.


----------



## XRay34

why david harrison always got smile on his face that fat f


----------



## mjm1

these refs are ABSOLUTED GARBAGE GARBAGE GARBAGE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Croshere hits, JO sits. Croshere hits the 2nd.

Pacers 62, Nets 66.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd with the steal

kidd fouled by aj

side out nets

kidd misses the fadeaway

cliffy nearly got the steal but called on the foul

croshere fouled by krstic

he goes 2/2

harrison in for o'neal

66-62 NETS


----------



## XRay34

austin croshere is white as hell


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Shot clock at 10.
> 
> AJ to Croshere... fouled by Krstic.
> 
> Only his 2nd.
> 
> Croshere to the line for 2.
> 
> Pacers 60, Nets 66.
> 
> -Petey


 Was it a bail out call by the refs or legite?


----------



## GM3

Croshere hits 1st..Harrison in for O'Neal...hits 2nd

66-62 Nets

Carter cant hit leaner

Under 3 to play


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter15Nets said:


> austin croshere is white as hell


I know,he looks like a corpse.


----------



## mjm1

just make the free throws, just make the free throws!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter misses the leaner

granger misses 

carter nearly got the basket but gets fouled

carter to shoot a pair after the break

66-62 NETS


----------



## GM3

Granger cant hit 3

Jones (3rd) fouls Carter, he will shoot 2

TV TIme Out


----------



## Krstic All-Star

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Was it a bail out call by the refs or legite?


Major bail


----------



## XRay34

i turned game on when vince was 10 for 13

now hes 0/4

what the EDIT  bro seriously

Do not mask cursing. Second time this thread.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, Carter misses the leaner.

Jones the drive, Granger misses, Cliff board, out to Carter. Carter attacking... almost hits but fouled, on Jones.

Wow that just missed.

TV time out.

Pacers 62, Nets 66.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

jizzy said:


> I swear if I was a member of the Nets right now, I would try to injure a Pacer.


haha...


----------



## NR 1

To


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> i turned game on when vince was 10 for 13
> 
> now hes 0/4
> 
> what the EDIT  bro seriously


you are very bad luck


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!


----------



## dfunk15

Carter15Nets said:


> i turned game on when vince was 10 for 13
> 
> now hes 0/4
> 
> what the EDIT  bro seriously
> 
> Do not mask cursing. Second time this thread.


simple, you are a jinx


----------



## GM3

Kerry Kittles in the house!


----------



## mjm1

Kittles!!! get him out there!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

Kerry Kittles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =(


----------



## XRay34

kerry kittles


----------



## Mogriffjr

Skittles!!!! hey KErry!


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> i turned game on when vince was 10 for 13
> 
> now hes 0/4
> 
> what the EDIT  bro seriously
> 
> Do not mask cursing. Second time this thread.


Haha, doesn't that tell you something?

Carter hits the 1st.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Pacers 62, Nets 68.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

VC hits both FT's 68-62


----------



## Vuchato

Kerry Kittles.


----------



## XRay34

vc busting *** tonight 28/9/6


----------



## mjm1

carter needs the ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Jones over RJ, misses, Carter's 9th board.

Frank trying to call a set play.

Jones breaks up the alley opp.

Misses 3, Krstic board.

Cliff, Kidd, misses the 3.

Pacers' board.

Pacers 62, Nets 68.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter hits 1st...hits 2nd

68-62 Nets

Jones misses

They break up an RJ Oop

Johnson misses 3


----------



## XRay34

wow kidd suks man

lost so much faith and confidence in him


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter hits both fts after the break

jones cant hit

alley-opp broken up by jones

aj misses the three

kidd way off

croshere hits the three

68-65 NETS


----------



## Petey

Damn Croshere over Krstic for 3...

Nets turnover, Jones shot rims out.

Pacers 65, Nets 68.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

what is kidd doing? seriously


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Foul on Jones - his 4th.


----------



## XRay34

a turnover on the fn inbound?!?!?!?!?! and stop with this austin croshere bs 3's


----------



## GM3

Crosher hits a 3

Johnson steals it, but Jones cant finish

foul on Jones(4th)..Krstic will shoot 2


----------



## mjm1

this team has serious problems, SERIOUS


----------



## jarkid

they are so hard to beat... damn it.


----------



## Petey

Lob for Krstic, and Jones called on his 4th.

Vaughn in for Kidd.

Krstic to the line.

Pacers 65, Nets 68.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Good.
Jackson in for Jones.
Good.

1:12 to go in the quarter.

Pacers 65, Nets 70.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

give carter the ball!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic hits both Ft's


----------



## pinoyboy231

turnover nets

jones misses

krstic fouled by jones

he goes 2/2

vaughn in for kidd

70-65 NETS


----------



## VCFSO2000

I want an 8 pt lead going into the 4th. Nets have shown throughout the year that they play around with leads.


----------



## XRay34

vince 28/10/6


----------



## GM3

Krstic hits both

70-65 Nets

Under 1 to play

Harrison misses

RJ hits

72-65 Nets


----------



## Petey

Harrison misses, tipped to Carter... 10th board!!!

Nets slow it down.

Vaughn, RJ, over Jackson, hits.

Pacers 65, Nets 72.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

RJIZZLE for a 2!!! 7pt lead by RJ...


----------



## XRay34

rj for 3

nets up 7


----------



## HB

Pacers score a lot from broken plays, how fortunate for them


----------



## Mogriffjr

lol that was sloppy to end the quarter...7pt lead though


----------



## pinoyboy231

RJ SWISHES IT IN

aj misses it abdly

pacers get it back

harrison blocked by krstic

70-65 NETS


----------



## mjm1

For The Love Of God, Give Carter The Mother ****ing Ball


----------



## jarkid

phew.... lead by 7.


----------



## Petey

Johnson makes his move, misses, board, Pacers miss, Nets push, can't hit.

*End of the 3rd...*

Pacers 65, Nets 72.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

72-65 End 3rd

Biggest quarter of the season coming up


----------



## GM3

Wild Play

Both teams turn it over

*72-65 Nets

End of 3rd*


----------



## HB

Vince needs 4 more assists for a triple double


----------



## XRay34

mjm1 said:


> For The Love Of God, Give Carter The Mother ****ing Ball


thats what im saying

they gone away from him and got him out of the flow

wtf bro


----------



## justasking?

4th quarter... :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: 

Lets go Nets!!!


----------



## Petey

VCFSO2000 said:


> I want an 8 pt lead going into the 4th. Nets have shown throughout the year that they play around with leads.


 Wow... 8 point lead, you must be disappointed right now.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Refs really decided to allow contact today... refreshing break from the normal.

Wow the Pacers are going to CRY so much


----------



## VCFSO2000

This is game freakin 5. You've had 2 days to rest players.

PLAY CARTER THE ENTIRE 4TH PLEASE. NO REST.

EDIT: Granger has 9 points and 10 boards on 4/7 shooting.

Unpleasant surprise for us.


----------



## mjm1

well cliff robinson brilliant!


----------



## XRay34

Nets 2/11 from downtown

What they shooting 10% in this series or something

Kidd what the heck happed to his offense and defense

aj 14 kidd 4


----------



## Phenom Z28

Didn't realize it, but Kidd has 12 assists too! Nice statistical game for the Nets.


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> Vince needs 4 more assists for a triple double


I hope he gets it... and I hope the Nets win. VC has been playing really well thus far. Good for him and very good for the Nets.


----------



## NR 1

72-65

finish the job


----------



## XRay34

Collins/Cliff combined 5 points 6 fouls 2/7 fg

this pf position will be upgraded for sure come this offseason (i hope)


----------



## Jizzy

LOL Robinson. What the hell is he doing?


----------



## XRay34

Vince might get 40/15/10


----------



## mjm1

just stop shooting threes, stop! unless your name is carter and you are ON FIRE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Game now begins


----------



## XRay34

cant guard jermaine


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Robinson called for....... what exactly?


----------



## Petey

Dump into JO, foul on Cliff, his 3rd, Nets 1st team foul.

Pacers 65, Nets 72.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

the refs are EVIL EVIL, that is A garbage call!


----------



## VCFSO2000

I swear,if this was game 52 of the regular season,I'd be like "Oh snap!!Carter 4 assists away from trpl dbl!!"

Right now,I don't even care.


----------



## GM3

O'Neal draws foul on Robinson(3rd)

Jones hits inside and gets and 1 damn!

2 more fouls and we are over the limit to boot


----------



## dfunk15

mjm1 said:


> well cliff robinson brilliant!


i know, i was thinking "isn't he suppose to be a smart veteran"?


----------



## XRay34

4 point game f'n fred jones


----------



## Vinsane

vince has went to long without the ball


----------



## Petey

Jones accelerating, fouled by Krstic, with english it he hits, going to the line for 3.

Pacers 67, Nets 72.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

**** man


----------



## jarkid

damn... fred jones.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Didn't realize it, but Kidd has 12 assists too! Nice statistical game for the Nets.


 O'Rly....Now pick up the Defense Kidd...LOL....GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

Good.

Nets have 2 team fouls, 20 seconds in.

Carter spins, can't hit.

Pacers 68, Nets 72.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

carter IS KILLING US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## XRay34

we so lost


----------



## jarkid

5-0 Pacers.. oh no..


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Jackson puts in the O'Neal miss - can you say offensive goaltending?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Steven Jackson with the putback jam! Nice! Two point game


----------



## XRay34

gross


----------



## Phenom Z28

Jones ties it on the fast break lay-in :curse:


----------



## Petey

JO misses, Jackson with the put back.

Nets turn it over.

Jones on the break with the layup.

Nets time out.

Pacers 72, Nets 72.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

what is robinson doing? He is so ****ing slow!!


----------



## jarkid

what's going on with this team....****.


----------



## mjm1

The nets have lost control of the game and the series, i am never going to forgive rod thorn for what he has done to this once mighty franchise!


----------



## Vinsane

like i said vince has went to long without the ball
how do you keep passin it to him with no time in the shot clock
ridiculous give him the ball and move


----------



## Dario

give the ball to NENAD KRSTICCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## VCFSO2000

See. That's why I wanted a 7pt lead. To compensate for this disaster.


----------



## big furb

Why are we having so much trouble with that crappy zone of theirs? Tied game, dammit


----------



## pinoyboy231

mjm1 said:


> carter IS KILLING US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



dint u say GIVE THE ****ING BALL TO CARTER? yea just wondering...


----------



## XRay34

No Peja?
No Foster?

No Problem

Nets just not good what can I say


----------



## farouq710

I go upstairs to get a donut and come back to my room to find the game tied in two minutes


----------



## Vuchato

Vinsane said:


> like i said vince has went to long without the ball
> how do you keep passin it to him with no time in the shot clock
> ridiculous give him the ball and move


what's a game of basketball without Vinsane?


----------



## mjm1

this is horrific!


----------



## NR 1

72-72


----------



## Krstic All-Star

...the ravens have come out in force. Once the Nets go back up by 10 it'll be ok


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC the fader/leaner YES!


----------



## Petey

7 point run in 1:20, amazing.

Bring back in Kidd.

Vaughn to Carter, Carter hits the fadeaway in the paint over JO.

Pacers 72, Nets 74.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Austin Croshere poor mans' Keith Van Horn


----------



## dfunk15

big furb said:


> Why are we having so much trouble with that crappy zone of theirs? Tied game, dammit


no one except vince wants to shoot


----------



## mjm1

****, no ones aggressive.


----------



## Petey

Jones to Croshere, misses the 3.

Cliff misses the 2.

Murray w/ the long board.

Carter setting up at the arch.

Carter pull up misses.

Pacers 72, Nets 74.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Pacers led 4-2 and that was it


----------



## farouq710

its vince's time to take over the game, enough is enough, give it to vince.


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Post Up Nenad


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Pacers TO, Nets get the ball, with Kidd and Collins coming back


----------



## jarkid

we need kidd in, yes , he is in.


----------



## XRay34

here we go F"n AGAIn vince carter 20 foot 360 degree fadeaways


----------



## Mogriffjr

Murray!!!! for 3!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Murray hits a three!


----------



## mjm1

Murray Making Money


----------



## Petey

Croshere with a bad bad turnover.

Collins and Kidd in.

Kidd to Murray, Murray with the BIG 3!!!

Pacers 72, Nets 77.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

LaMond Murray u beast u


----------



## Phenom Z28

MURRAY! His 2nd biggest shot of the series so far! :banana:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Attack the zone and kick it out......That's how you beat the dam zone.....Lets Go NETS.....DEFENSE....DEFENSE!


----------



## mjm1

**** Krstic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

dumb get that crap out


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Croshere with a bad bad turnover.
> 
> Collins and Kidd in.
> 
> Kidd to Murray, Murray with the BIG 3!!!
> 
> Pacers 72, Nets 77.
> 
> -Petey


 I new they'd fall eventually .....MURRAY...U LONG ARMED BEEP,BEEP....GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

Croshere misses the 3, Kidd board.

Kidd, Krstic, Kidd, Krstic, swat by JO.

DAMNIT!

Dump down to JO, swing, swings, Pacers misses, Carter board, bumped by Jones, foul... 5th!!!

Pacers 72, Nets 77.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

vince pulls a sweet move on fred drawing the foul

this EDIT  scary


----------



## Mogriffjr

great defense by the NEts...damn KRstic almost had that hook shot but O'Neal rejected it...


----------



## farouq710

pacers are playing dumb, jacking up shots from outside, better for us


----------



## Dario

mjm1 said:


> **** Krstic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



**** YOU, **** YOUR MOTHER, AND DIE IN HELL MOTHER ****ER.... :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## mjm1

**** **** **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## XRay34

im sick of jermaine o'neal god damnt


----------



## Petey

Carter blocked by JO again.

Pacers attacking, Carter called on his 4th on JO.

Pacers 72, Nets 77.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> No Peja?
> No Foster?
> 
> No Problem
> 
> Nets just not good what can I say


Didn't you learn anything from your suspension, country boy?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Keep up the Defensive intensity.....It's our time for a run and we can end this game....GO NETS!


----------



## mjm1

Dario said:


> **** YOU, **** YOUR MOTHER, AND DIE IN HELL MOTHER ****ER.... :curse: :curse: :curse:


hey, shut up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vuchato

Asterisks!


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> LaMond Murray u beast u


haha...Cute Carter15Nets.


----------



## XRay34

go eat ur EDIT  double cheeseburgers jermaine o'neal u fn ugly f


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ the hard foul, holding JO up, JO give him a love tap... awww... how sweet.

Carter to the bench, RJ in.

Good.
Good.

Pacers 74, Nets 77.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

vc with the fadeaway

croshere misses the three

cliffy misses

murray gets it back

carter misses the pull up jumper

turnover pacers

collins and kidd in for vaughn and robinson

murray with the 3 ball!!!!

croshere misses the 3

krstic blocked my o my would that have been beautiful

jaskicavikas misses

jones called on his 5th personal

aj in for jones

carter blocked

o'neal fouled by carter

his 4th personal

he goes 2/2

77-74 NETS


----------



## farouq710

come on subs hold the fort until vince comes back


----------



## XRay34

idiot takes 12 seconds to shoot a free throw


----------



## XRay34

time to double jermaine cmon lawrence


----------



## farouq710

krstic's first outside jumper missed in ages it seems.


----------



## pinoyboy231

o'neal called on the travel

kidd misses the three

over the back foul called on granger


----------



## XRay34

kidd time to retire


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Krstic, misses the jumper.

Dump down to JO, too far out, travels.

Kidd misses, foul called as Krstic was hooked.

Pacers 74, Nets 77.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

kidd, please stop!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Lets Go Nets Bench.....Hold the lead and just play smart/defensive basketball....GO NETS!


----------



## Dario

mjm1 said:


> hey, shut up!!!!!!!!


Don't ever disrespect a Serb, you mother ****er, il ****ing eat you alive.


----------



## HB

Kristic is being a man right now

Nets offense can be anemic sometimes


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic fouled by o'neal

he goes 2/2

79-74 NETS


----------



## mjm1

Dario said:


> Don't ever disrespect a Serb, you mother ****er, il ****ing eat you alive.


he made a stupid mistake and i called him on it.


----------



## farouq710

Carter15Nets said:


> kidd time to retire


that's the dumbest thing you've ever said


----------



## dfunk15

kidd is aiming his shots now, no confidence


----------



## XRay34

Nenad Krstic haters can go to hell


----------



## Petey

Krstic given the ball, foul on Jackson on the mismatch.

Krstic to the line.

Hits
Hits.

Saras w/ the pull up.

RJ can't hit the 3.

Krstic offensive board, hits the hook!!!

Pacers 76, Nets 81.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Krstic !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic rebounds the RJ miss and puts in in! Who;s the big man All Star now crybaby O'Neal?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic with the gladiator rebound and putback!


----------



## mjm1

the refs deserve to [email protected]


----------



## farouq710

Krstic with a Man's rebound


----------



## XRay34

Collins F'n Blows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VCFSO2000

Need to get it to 7..So Pacers take a TO and Carter gets rest while the game isn't played lol.


----------



## XRay34

Nenad Krstic keeping us in the game why u guys hating him

its kidd thats fn this up


----------



## farouq710

that's right JO keep stinking it up at the foul line


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Yes!!!! THANK YOU FOR MISSING THAT FTR


----------



## Petey

Collins called on his 5th foul on JO on the other end. Nets 4th.

Cliff in for Collins.

Short.
Short.

Krstic board.

Damn... 6.27 left in the 4th.

Pacers 76, Nets 81.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Krstic u beast u


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic 19 and 8 with a pair of blocks.
O'Neal ... less than that.


----------



## HB

Those ft misses were huge


----------



## Dario

mannnn i wish i can watch the game


----------



## mjm1

THE REFS ARE KISSING ONEALS *** HARD, they can suck ****


----------



## pinoyboy231

jackisavikas hits the jumper

rj cant get the three

KRSTIC OFFENSIVE BOARD LAYS IT UP!

o'neal fouled by collins shooting foul

collins 5th personal

o'neal goes 0/2

rj misses the wild shot

o'neal fouled by krstic his fourth

o'neal to shoot two after the break

81-76 NETS


----------



## Petey

Kidd, RJ, wild attempt, Pacers bring it down, JO powering in, on Krstic, hits 4th, Nets over the limit.

TV time out.

JO to the line when they start play.

Pacers 76, Nets 81.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

what the **** was that rj?


----------



## XRay34

cliff so dumb whys he trying to steal it doesnt pay off usually and now more free throws

why the fuk cant we push it to 7 pts we had 3 chances failed all 3

rj wtf was that 

vc better be back in


----------



## HB

I believe its time for Frank to put Vince back in. **** fatigue, this is a must win game.


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> Nenad Krstic keeping us in the game why u guys hating him
> 
> its kidd thats fn this up


who hates him?

krstic is 19-9-1 and 2 blocks now.


----------



## Vinsane

gotta get back vince in there they need him


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

pinoyboy231 said:


> jackisavikas hits the jumper
> 
> rj cant get the three
> 
> KRSTIC OFFENSIVE BOARD LAYS IT UP!
> 
> o'neal fouled by collins shooting foul
> 
> collins 5th personal
> 
> o'neal goes 0/2
> 
> rj misses the wild shot
> 
> o'neal fouled by krstic his fourth
> 
> o'neal to shoot two after the break
> 
> 81-76 NETS


 Lets GOOOOOOOOOO.......CURLY THE TAKEOVER....GO NETS....Keep up the DEFENSIVED ENERGY!


----------



## mjm1

carter is not on the floor, i repeat carter is not on the floor!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> Collins F'n Blows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You blow your mother!!


----------



## farouq710

Carter15Nets said:


> cliff so dumb whys he trying to steal it doesnt pay off usually and now more free throws
> 
> why the fuk cant we push it to 7 pts we had 3 chances failed all 3
> 
> rj wtf was that
> 
> vc better be back in


Because he stole it from his twice already, genius


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I know JO came into the league out of hs, but why does he still pout like it? And WHY do the refs give this loser so much? I really don't get it. He's still getting outplayed by Krstic, even with the refs' help.


----------



## XRay34

Commerciall O/T

Shaq 2/10 from the line with mad time left in 2nd quarter


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

mjm1 said:


> carter is not on the floor, i repeat carter is not on the floor!!!


 We're good B-EZY......There's no need to fear Curly is here....LMAO....Corny I know....GO NETS!


----------



## jarkid

we need vince carter .!!


----------



## Petey

JO hits.
JO misses, Krstic w/ the board.

Pacers 77, Nets 81.

-Petey


----------



## farouq710

JO is handing us the game, take it nets.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kidd can break the Nets' assist record. 

O'Neal misses yet another FT (3-8, lol)

Krstic with a double double, then fouled by O'Neal at the other end. 4 on Whiney O'Neal


----------



## jarkid

krstic 10 rebounds.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Krstic All Star said:


> I know JO came into the league out of hs, but why does he still pout like it? And WHY do the refs give this loser so much? I really don't get it. He's still getting outplayed by Krstic, even with the refs' help.


 Now that's just scary for JO to think about it....Even with the Refs he's getting his *** kicked.....GO CURL & NETS!


----------



## mjm1

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooo


----------



## NR 1

c`mon stop the trash talk!


----------



## XRay34

omfg vince 5th foul


----------



## Petey

Carter, Krstic...

JO an idiot, Krstic was behind the backboard... JO's 4th, Pacers' 4th.

Offensive foul.

On Carter, hits 5th.

Pacers 77, Nets 81.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Huge foul, pacers in penalty. Gahhleee! how many guys are trying to defend Vince


----------



## jarkid

damn... carter with 5 fouls.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

******** offensive foul call on VC, after there should've been a shooting foul on Krstic. Garbage.


----------



## DareToBeYinka

5 on VC....


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jarkid said:


> we need vince carter .!!


 No we don't ...Curly is holding us down.....VC can come back at in, but it's not needed right now....GO NETS!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ on the break, hits and the foul!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Rj Annnnnnnnd 1!


----------



## Petey

Saras short, Krstic board, out to Kidd, to RJ, RJ gets the roll and fouled!

Pacers 77, Nets 83.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

RJ!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 83-77 what a sweet finish with the left


----------



## farouq710

I'd call it a cheap foul for Carter's 5th, but the kid was outside the line, this sucks big time, RJ step up.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Is Carter still on the court with those 5 fouls!!!??

Somebody please answer!


----------



## XRay34

take vc out for 2 min


----------



## farouq710

carter's on the floor but RJ gets an and one, he steps up


----------



## pinoyboy231

o'neal goes 1/2 after the break

krstic fouled by o'neal his 4th personal

side out nets

carter called on the offensive foul his 5th personal...

jasikavikas misses

kidd to rj for the AND 1!

rj completes the and 1

84-77 NETS


----------



## Jizzy

Take that *****es!!!


----------



## Petey

Kidd with 14, tied his own Franchise record of assists in a game in the playoffs.

RJ hits.

Pacers 77, Nets 84.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

See all that yelling and *****ig for nothing....VC has 5 fouls now.....Curly is holding us down on O and our defense down the stretch is going to bring home the "W"....Go NETS!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Pacers TO


----------



## pinoyboy231

timeout indy

nets up by 7

4:39 left in the game


----------



## Petey

Pacers call time out to regroup.

Nets up 7.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

We will win !


----------



## jarkid

nice job RJ. Krstic with 11 boards, who says he can not rebound?


----------



## farouq710

time to play lockdown defense and execute offensively thru Krstic and Carter, I like our position in this game


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Pacers have ALWAYS converted after TO =(


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Pacers call time out to regroup.
> 
> Nets up 7.
> 
> -Petey


 So what are the numbers tonight so far for VC,Curly & Kidd.....Anyone get a triple double yet?


----------



## Dario

if carter fouls out before 2 minutes till the end we will lose


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I think we might see a good amount of pick and roll down the stretch like game 4.....anyone else think this?


----------



## farouq710

Come on CAA stand up and support your team,.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Dario said:


> if carter fouls out before 2 minutes till the end we will lose


 Good job being positive buddy!


----------



## farouq710

the pacers are still jacking up contested bombs, come on vince break their hearts


----------



## mjm1

horrible shot.


----------



## Petey

Jackson short on the 3, Kidd board.

Kidd resetting.

Kidd, RJ, RJ, Carter, Carter 1 on 1 with Jackson, around Krstic's screen and misses.

Pacers 77, Nets 84.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Dwayne Wade hurt!! Looks serious


----------



## XRay34

fn jermaine bro


----------



## AND1NBA

Wade is hurt!!!! Doesn't look good for him.


----------



## Petey

JO, Jackson, JO, over Cliff and Krstic... big time.

Kidd, Carter, Cliff, RJ, Cliff, Carter, Kidd, Kidd drives, Pacers kicked ball to bail the Nets out... WOW.

Pacers 77, Nets 84.

-Petey


----------



## farouq710

what a break from the officials, the basketball gods are blessing us


----------



## VCFSO2000

Honestly,I could care less about Wade.

He's a millionaire.

I'm up here refreshing this thread to see what's going on.


----------



## farouq710

Jkidd making the hustle plays as usual


----------



## dfunk15

kidd is afraid to shoot


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd with the HUGE offensive rebound....they don't convert though.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, Kidd, Cliff, Krstic, Misses, Kidd board.

RJ dishing, Krstic blocked by JO.

Pacers bring it down.

Pacers 79, Nets 84.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

kristic is to damn selfish


----------



## HB

Gotta give it to JO, he is a beast!


----------



## Petey

AJ to Granger.

Misses, JO board, AJ lets a 3 fly, misses.

Kidd to Carter, no good.

2:30 remaining.

Pacers 79, Nets 84.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Carter what are you douing...


----------



## mjm1

Krstic Doesnt Get Rebound!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

heart attack


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Pacers are holding...


----------



## farouq710

dammnit vince missed the dagger


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter....ugh...no need.


----------



## Mogriffjr

UNCLE CLIFFY!!!!!!!!! woooooooooooooooo


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Kidd, Carter, Kidd, Cliff, Krstic, Misses, Kidd board.
> 
> RJ dishing, Krstic blocked by JO.
> 
> Pacers bring it down.
> 
> Pacers 79, Nets 84.
> 
> -Petey


 Defense on the other end of the court Nets....LETS GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

Down to JO, JO travels, time out!!!

Pacers 79, Nets 84.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

CARTER ATTACK THE RIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm


----------



## VCFSO2000

Time coming off the game clock...All we need is a 7pt lead.


----------



## pinoyboy231

jackson way off 

carter misses the jumper...

o'neal hits

kick ball nets ball

krstic misses, kidd with the offensive board

krstic blocked by o'neal

granger misses, offensive board o'neal

aj misses the three

carter misses the WIDE OPEN THREE... 

o'neal called on the travel!!! good d cliffy!

timeout


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Mogriffjr said:


> UNCLE CLIFFY!!!!!!!!! woooooooooooooooo


 WHAT JUST HAPPENED?


----------



## HB

Cliff's offense in this game might have been blah but his defense on JO was excellent


----------



## farouq710

hahaha, JO is choking big time, only one good game in this series, he's lived up to his reputation


----------



## dfunk15

vince is now 1-9 since starting 10-13, he is as off as kidd right now


----------



## XRay34

omfg tyhis game is so scary

if vince hit that 3 wee woulda won

we need devean george b/c we just stink on 3's

2/15


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

pinoyboy231 said:


> jackson way off
> 
> carter misses the jumper...
> 
> o'neal hits
> 
> kick ball nets ball
> 
> krstic misses, kidd with the offensive board
> 
> krstic blocked by o'neal
> 
> granger misses, offensive board o'neal
> 
> aj misses the three
> 
> carter misses the WIDE OPEN THREE...
> 
> o'neal called on the travel!!! good d cliffy!
> 
> timeout


 DEFENSE BABY......GO NETS I WANT A 3-2 LEAD DAM IT....GO NETS!


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!!!


----------



## VCFSO2000

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaase!After the TO!!

Carter and Krstic Pick and roll!!


----------



## XRay34

omfg nooooooooo way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

Horrible Foul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farouq710

what a bs charge call on RJ


----------



## HB

Sigh* RJ sometimes plays out of control


----------



## Petey

Into RJ, RJ called on the foul.

Bad call, AJ didn't have position.

Nets with 16 turnovers now.

Under 2 to play.

Pacers 79, Nets 84.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

defsnseeeeeeee!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

VCFSO2000 said:


> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaase!After the TO!!
> 
> Carter and Krstic Pick and roll!!


 That sound good right about now....GO NETS!


----------



## pinoyboy231

offensive charge called on rj

jones hits!

84-81 NETS


----------



## dfunk15

mjm1 said:


> CARTER ATTACK THE RIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm


he has 5 fouls, got called for an offenisve last time he did


----------



## XRay34

game over


----------



## farouq710

come on someones step up and hit a damn shot


----------



## XRay34

refs so robbing us so far


----------



## Petey

Johnson, JO, kicks out, Jones pulls up after getting in the lane and hits.

Carter to RJ... RJ FOR 3!

Pacers 81, Nets 87.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ for THREEEEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farouq710

that's right RJ, damn you croshere


----------



## HB

I take that back, RJ big 3 and Croshere is inhuman


----------



## Üllar

Rjjjjjjjjjjjjj!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Rj,rj....go Nets....now Play Some D....go Nets!


----------



## Petey

Croshere answers with a damn 3...

Carter bumped, no call, but hits the jumper.

Pacers time out, 51.6 to play.

Pacers 84, Nets 89.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

RJ WITH THE THREE!!!

CROSHERE HITS A THREE OF HIS OWN!

VC CONNECTS!!!!!

TIMEOUT PACERS

89-84 NETS

51.6 left in the game


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter15Nets said:


> game over


For Nets or for Pacers? There you go again w/ your negativity.


----------



## farouq710

Vinsanity hits the crucial jump shot


----------



## mjm1

Noooooooooooooooooooooo Defennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnse


----------



## XRay34

what a fn game

dont celebrate yet only 5 pt game but damn clutch shots by both teams

i hope croshere dies hes so white with no game


----------



## jarkid

5 points lead.....GO NETS... GO NETS.... GO NETS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nets up 5... whew the tension's building.


----------



## HB

Vince thank you


----------



## XRay34

1 more stop and we should hold this game

but we need to guard the 3 point arc on this position dont give them a 3 or 3 point play


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

pinoyboy231 said:


> RJ WITH THE THREE!!!
> 
> CROSHERE HITS A THREE OF HIS OWN!
> 
> VC CONNECTS!!!!!
> 
> TIMEOUT PACERS
> 
> 89-84 NETS
> 
> 51.6 left in the game


 VC hitting that shot while being bumped is a blessing in disguise...It's still a 2 possesion game because of it.....Way to take the hit and still score VC....GO NETS!


----------



## VCFSO2000

One defensive stop...Just one....No 3's....And this game should be over.

It has to be.

It just has.


----------



## neoxsupreme

VC the stat stuffer: 32 pts, 14 rebs, 7 asts, 2 sts, 1 blk


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Defense.....defense....defense......go Nets!


----------



## Noodfan

Krstic is becoming a monster slowly. Now 20/10 like stats. Sky is the limit for him.


----------



## mjm1

Bull**** Bull**** Bullllllllllllllllllllllll****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfunk15

vaughn with a brain fart


----------



## XRay34

Oh

My

****ing God

1 ****ing Second!!!!! Die Vaughn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Both teams with 2 time outs.

Everyone has to stay at home with their players.

1 second off the clock, foul on Vaughn. DAMNIT!

Pacers 84, Nets 89.

-Petey


----------



## farouq710

what is wrong with these refs if these guys tickle eachother its a foul


----------



## jarkid

vaughn....damn u..


----------



## mjm1

The Refs Gave Them The Game!


----------



## HB

Wrong time to be a pest Jacque


----------



## pinoyboy231

foul called on vaughn!?

nets over the limit

fred jones goes 2/2

time out nets

89-86 NETS


----------



## mjm1

I Never Want To See Vaughn In Uniform Again, Ever Ever Ever Ever


----------



## XRay34

1 second to score 2 points

fn jacque vaughn


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Noodfan said:


> Krstic is becoming a monster slowly. Now 20/10 like stats. Sky is the limit for him.


 Great future Curly and the Nets......GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

Jones hits the 1st.
Jones hits the 2nd.

Nets time out.

50.9 to play.

Pacers 86, Nets 89.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

so we give them 2 free points pretty much 1 second off clock didnt even set and they get bs foul and why refs call that g a y ****


----------



## farouq710

i didn't see vaugn foul anyone


----------



## neoxsupreme

Guess what? Nets have 32 assists on 35 made field goals. 15 of those dimes belong to Kidd.


----------



## Petey

mjm1 said:


> The Refs Gave Them The Game!


 Was a foul.

None of the guys on the floor are complaining, notice that?

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

mjm1 said:


> I Never Want To See Vaughn In Uniform Again, Ever Ever Ever Ever


 Oh stop your complaining......between you and Carter....I don't know who is worse sometimes......GO NETS...Smart basketball coming out of the time out!


----------



## Boom Dawg

Mark Jackson needs to shut the hell up and stop praising vaughn after he makes a mistake....really annoying....if its a bad play just say he made a bad play and dont sugarcoat it.


----------



## Eddy15

that call on vaughn was questionable. He was fighting through a screen and there was NO contact on his part.


----------



## mjm1

ATTACK Rim ATTACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

damn u .. vaughn ... don't cost us a game.


----------



## mjm1

Carter Carter Carter Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Nets 1 Time out, Pacers 2.

Into Kidd, Carter, Kidd, Carter, Carter drives, and drops it in.

Pacers time out.

28.9 to go.

Pacers 84, Nets 91.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Vc !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

CARTER WITH THE SLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

timeout pacers

91-86 NETS

28.9 seconds left


----------



## JCB

Vc!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr

Vccccccccccc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

VC drives and makes it look ssssoooooo easy!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew!


----------



## farouq710

vince puts the finishing touches on the game with that dunk/layup whatever it was, it was beautiful. Vinsanity has left the building.


----------



## HB

C-L-U-T-C-H thats fourth quarter Carter for you


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter answers your guys requests w/ a jam.


----------



## Petey

That wasn't really a slam, he contorted his body to avoid JO and the charge.

Pretty play, not forcing it.

Jones to toss in. Into AJ. Pacers burning time.

Jones misses the long 3, Kidd board. Fouled.

Hey... the Vegas line is close.

Pacers 84, Nets 89.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Frank> Carlisle...

horrible possession by the PAcers there...Nets take game 5 with that


----------



## JCB

Kidd with the board


----------



## mjm1

KIDD WITH THE INCREDIBLE REBOUND AND FOULED, to the line.


----------



## Noodfan

Damn! Big four with superb stats. What made it so hard today? I didn't watch the game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Theeeeee Nets win!


----------



## mjm1

Nets Win Nets Win Nets Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

GAME WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## VCFSO2000

We Freakin Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

Win !!!!


----------



## farouq710

player of the game: vince 30+ pts 14+ rebounds and 5+ assists


----------



## Jizzy

It's over, ladies and gentleman. It's over!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Chaser 55 said:


> Kidd with the board


 Make the Ft Kidd and this game is truly over....GO NETS....3-2 lead headed back to Indiana for a game 4 clincher....OH YEAAAAAH!


----------



## NR 1

Good Game 
Nets Win


----------



## neoxsupreme

Who be the player of the game?


----------



## Dario

GOOD JOB NETS!!!! :clap:


----------



## fruitcake

34, 15, 7.

wow.


----------



## Vincanity15311

VC is a man among boys


----------



## njspeck12

thank the lord for that win

that game was killer not only did i almost have a stroke but it stopped me from writing my paper for school


----------



## neoxsupreme

VC w/ 15 boards. New career playoff high?


----------



## pinoyboy231

JONES MISSES THE THREE

KIDD GETS THE REBOUND pacers foul kidd

KIDD MAKES THE FIRST FT
KIDD MISSES THE SECOND

AJ MISSES

PACERS BALL

o'neal missed

WE WIN!!!! GAME OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!

*FINAL SCORE*
92-86 NETS


----------



## dfunk15

vince not playoff performer?  What is Fred Carter on NBA TV saying about VC now?


----------



## HB

njspeck12 said:


> thank the lord for that win
> 
> that game was killer not only did i almost have a stroke but it stopped me from writing my paper for school


Very creative sig


----------



## absolutebest

Congrats. Everytime we came back Vince simply took over. Good game. Hopefully, we'll win next game and push this series to a Game Seven.


----------



## justasking?

Nets win!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## justasking?

LOL. I was so near the television and my wife said "do you know how funny you look???"

I couldn't care less. :yes: :laugh: 

Nets win!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits the 1st.
Kidd short.

Johnson misses, Nets tip it out.

6.3 on the clock.

Pacers time out?

No…

Croshere, to JO, misses the 3.

NETS WIN!

Pacers 84, Nets 90.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

absolutebest said:


> Congrats. Everytime we came back Vince simply took over. Good game. Hopefully, we'll win next game and push this series to a Game Seven.


 Classy job right there......Good luck to you next game, but we're clinching it in your house...... :biggrin:


----------



## dfunk15

absolutebest said:


> Congrats. Everytime we came back Vince simply took over. Good game. Hopefully, we'll win next game and push this series to a Game Seven.


props to your team. no Foster, no Peja and you were in the game whole damn time, Pacers just wouldn't go awy tonight


----------



## HB

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6) [Series tied 1-1]*

Great win for the nets. Vince Carter with an unbelievable performance tonight, 34 pts, 15 rebs, 7 assists, 2stls and 1 block, i mean what else can you ask from a player. Nenad Kristic with yet another impressive night.

And the funny thing is people are actually not considering Vince one of the top performers in the playoffs. Insane numbers right now.


----------



## Noodfan

justasking? said:


> LOL. *I was so near the television* and my wife said "do you know how funny you look???"
> 
> I couldn't care less. :yes: :laugh:
> 
> Nets win!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


Its so usual for us NETS fans this season :biggrin:


----------



## VC_15

*Re: Series Thread: New Jersey (3) vs. Indiana (6) [Series tied 1-1]*

Also, RJ hit a big three!. Nenad played extremely well, and kidd was just kidd, he dominated with his assists.


----------



## Dooch

I was in attendance for tonight's game and just recently got home like 5 minutes ago. Great game, high-paced game. Vince Carter was nothing less of great, Jason Kidd's court vision and ability to find his teammates was phenomenal (15 assists), Nenad Krstic getting Jermaine O' Neal in foul trouble and nailing his jumpers, RJ doing all he does and still manages to get over 20 points. 

Great team effort and way to go ahead in the series. 3-2! Going back to Conseco Fieldhouse in Indiana.


----------



## Dooch

*86*







*92*

*Carter's dominant performance lifts Nets to 3-2 series lead*​
*EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. (AP) --* It took the New Jersey Nets three great performances and almost an entire game to put away the injury-ravaged Indiana Pacers.

Vince Carter had 34 points, 15 rebounds and a game-clinching dunk with 28 seconds to play Tuesday night as the Nets beat the Pacers 92-86 to take a 3-2 lead in their best-of-seven first-round series.

Richard Jefferson added 24 points and Jason Kidd set a team-postseason record with 15 assists as New Jersey won its second straight game in the series.

Game 6 will be played in Indianapolis on Thursday. If a deciding Game 7 is necessary, it will be played here on Saturday.

Jermaine O'Neal scored 19 points and Anthony Johnson 14 for the Pacers, who had five players score in double figures.

While the Pacers showed a tremendous amount of grit and determination in hanging around in Game 5 at the Continental Airlines Arena, they need to get healthy in a hurry if they want to survive.

Forward Peja Stojakovic missed his second straight game and third in the series with a knee injury. That was expected. What wasn't was the absence of starting center Jeff Foster, who sat out with a back problem.

That left O'Neal, Stephen Jackson (13 points) and Anthony Johnson to carry the load, and they couldn't do it despite a great effort that saw Indiana tie the game at 72 early in the fourth quarter.

The game-tying basket in a game in which the Pacers never led came on a fast-break layup by Fred Jones with 10:41 to play.

The Nets called timeout and turned to Carter, who was 13-for-24 from the field. The All-Star guard hit a jumper in the lane to put them ahead by two and Lamond Murray followed about two minutes later with a 3-pointer -- his only basket of the game -- to push the lead to 77-72.

A three-point play by Jefferson pushed the lead to 84-77, but the Pacers still wouldn't go away. Three times in the final 1:41 the Pacers closed their deficit to three points, the last time at 89-86 with 50 seconds to go on two free throws by Jones.

With the game on the line on the Nets' next possession, Carter drove the left side of the lane, elevated and slammed home a spectacular dunk that brought the sellout crowd to it feet.

Indiana never scored again.

The Nets had chances to blow open the game, taking leads of 11 points in the second quarter and 10 in the third, but the Pacers never gave up.

*Game notes*
The last time the Nets and Pacers met in a Game 5, Indiana great Reggie Miller banked in a 3-pointer at the buzzer to force overtime in what was then a first-round series decider. New Jersey won in overtime en route to reaching the NBA Finals in 2002. ... Celebrities in attendance included actor Ethan Hawke, singer Jay-Z and Beyonce and Portland guard Sebastian Telfair.


----------



## Dooch

EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 2: Richard Jefferson #24 of the New Jersey Nets shoots against Stephen Jackson #1 of the Indiana Pacers in game five of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs on May 2, 2006 at the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, New Jersey. The Nets defeated the Pacers 92-86.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter, left, celebrates with Richard Jefferson after Carter scored on a dunk in the final minute of first round NBA playoffs basketball against the Indiana Pacers Tuesday night, May 2, 2006 in East Rutherford, N.J. Carter scored 34 points and Jefferson added 24 as the Nets beat the Pacers 92-86, to lead the series three games to two.









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 02: Vince Carter #15 of the New Jersey Nets celebrates a basket in the final seconds of a 92-86 win against the Indiana Pacers in Game 5 of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs at the Continental Airlines Arena on May 2, 2006 in East Rutherford, New Jersey.









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 2: Head Coach Lawrence Frank instructs Jason Kidd #5 of the New Jersey Nets before inbounding the ball against the Indiana Pacers in game five of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs on May 2, 2006 at the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, New Jersey. The Nets defeated the Pacers 92-86.


----------



## Dooch

EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 02: Lawrence Frank (R), Head coach of the New Jersey Nets argues an offensive foul called on Vince Carter against the Indiana Pacers in Game 5 of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs at the Continental Airlines Arena on May 2, 2006 in East Rutherford, New Jersey.









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 02: Rapper Jay-Z and singer Beyonce Knowles cheer in the final seconds of a 92-86 win for the New Jersey Nets against the Indiana Pacers in Game 5 of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs at the Continental Airlines Arena on May 2, 2006 in East Rutherford, New Jersey.









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 02: New York Giant linebacker Lavar Arrington cheers during the final seconds of a 92-86 win for the New Jersey Nets against the Indiana Pacers in Game 5 of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs at the Continental Airlines Arena on May 2, 2006 in East Rutherford, New Jersey.









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 2: Vince Carter #15 of the New Jersey Nets drives against Danny Granger #33 of the Indiana Pacers in game five of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs on May 2, 2006 at the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, New Jersey.


----------



## Dooch

EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 2: Richard Jefferson #24 of the New Jersey Nets shoots against Danny Granger #33 and Austin Croshere #44 of the Indiana Pacers in game five of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs on May 2, 2006 at the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, New Jersey.









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 2: Richard Jefferson #24 of the New Jersey Nets shoots against Fred Jones #20 of the Indiana Pacers in game five of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs on May 2, 2006 at the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, New Jersey. 









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 02: Vince Carter #15 of the New Jersey Nets goes to the basket against the Indiana Pacers in Game 5 of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs at the Continental Airlines Arena on May 2, 2006 in East Rutherford, New Jersey.









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 02: Jason Kidd #5 of the New Jersey Nets goes to the basket against Anthony Johnson #8 the Indiana Pacers in Game 5 of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs at the Continental Airlines Arena on May 2, 2006 in East Rutherford, New Jersey.









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 2: Vince Carter #15 and Jason Kidd #5 of the New Jersey Nets high five against the Indiana Pacers in game five of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs on May 2, 2006 at the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, New Jersey.


----------



## GM3

Great pics Dooch. How was the crowd tonight? It seemed dead early on.


----------



## Dooch

EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 02: Richard Jefferson #24 of the New Jersey Nets dunks against the Indiana Pacers at Game 5 of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs at the Continental Airlines Arena on May 2, 2006 in East Rutherford, New Jersey.









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 02: Richard Jefferson #24 of the New Jersey Nets goes to the basket against the Indiana Pacers at Game 5 of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs at the Continental Airlines Arena on May 2, 2006 in East Rutherford, New Jersey.









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 02: Vince Carter #15 of the New Jersey Nets drives against Jermaine O'Neal #7 of the Indiana Pacers at Game 5 of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs at the Continental Airlines Arena on May 2, 2006 in East Rutherford, New Jersey.









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 2: Actor Ethan Hawke watches the New Jersey Nets against the Indiana Pacers in game five of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs on May 2, 2006 at the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, New Jersey.









New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson (24) is fouled by Indiana Pacers' Danny Granger as he drives to the basket during the first quarter of first round NBA playoffs basketball Tuesday night, May 2, 2006 in East Rutherford, N.J.









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 2: Vince Carter #15 of the New Jersey Nets poses for the camera while playing against the Indiana Pacers in game five of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs on May 2, 2006 at the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, New Jersey.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter, right, runs into Indiana Pacers' Jermaine O'Neal as he goes up with a shot during the first quarter of first round NBA playoffs basketball Tuesday night, May 2, 2006 in East Rutherford, N.J.


----------



## Dooch

EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 2: Jermaine O'Neal #7 of the Indiana Pacers signs autographs for fans before playing the New Jersey Nets in game five of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs on May 2, 2006 at the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, New Jersey.









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 2: Jermaine O'Neal #7 of the Indiana Pacers and Jason Kidd #5 of the New Jersey Nets shake hands before playing in game five of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs on May 2, 2006 at the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, New Jersey.









EAST RUTHERFORD, NJ - MAY 2: Sly, the mascot of the New Jersey Nets, gestures to the crowd before the Nets face the Indiana Pacers in game five of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals during the 2006 NBA Playoffs on May 2, 2006 at the Continental Airlines Arena in East Rutherford, New Jersey.


----------



## Dooch

Grandmazter3 said:


> Great pics Dooch. How was the crowd tonight? It seemed dead early on.


The crowd tonight overall was decent. I mean in the beginning not that many fans were cheering insanely like I was. Then in the second half they started to get into it. So yes, it was dead early on but it improved as the game went on.


----------



## Aurelino

That Krstic spin and cut to the basket going under Croshere was a heck of a play/. He missed the shot, unfortunately.


----------



## HB

Great pics Dooch


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Great,Great Picks.....Like always Dooch....Thank You....Man it's a shame I see so many empty seats in CAA.....I always rep Jerz where ever I go, but seeing those empty seats at a (playoff) Nets game always Pisses me the **** OFF.....I don't want the Nets to move to BK, but I don't blame them.......Thanks again Dooch....Keep'm coming (pics) GO NETS and also GO DEVILS against the Hurricanes!


----------



## ravor44

absolutebest said:


> Congrats. Everytime we came back Vince simply took over. Good game. Hopefully, we'll win next game and push this series to a Game Seven.


How classy of you...also we wish you the best next game...


----------



## ravor44

Mogriffjr said:


> *Frank> Carlisle*...
> 
> horrible possession by the PAcers there...Nets take game 5 with that


I disagree...Carlisle >>>> Frank....


----------



## Phenom Z28

There was some action on the all-time playoffs scoring list yesterday...

Uncle Cliffy got passed by 2 players, Richard Hamilton and Dirk Nowitzki.

RJ passed 2 players and VC passed 19.

Cliffy also moved up one position in the all-time steals list...

35. Terry Porter - 137
*36. Clifford Robinson - 137*
37. Allen Iverson - 136


----------

